# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2015 às 00:14)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2015 às 10:48)

Bons dias.

Novo mês ...parece com vontade de se amostrar,com uns dias de verão total ,meio nublado e vento fraco,com 23.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2015 às 12:07)

Boas...hoje a previsão é de 30.0ºC,aqui para a zona,vai subindo e com algumas nuvens,com 27.1ºC e sol bem quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2015 às 13:39)

Boa tarde.

Mais nuvens...já fazem alguma sombra ,vento fraco de SW,com 27.9ºC...algo abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2015 às 14:49)

Nuvens e sol...vento fraco,com 28.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2015 às 18:35)

Boas...ainda aqueceu durante a tarde ,muito sol ainda e céu limpo,com 29.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2015 às 19:36)

Boas...vento de WNW a chegar,ambiente a suavizar ,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Set 2015 às 20:58)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro, levantou pelas 10h pelo menos em Nelas. depois disso o céu esteve geralmente pouco nublado.
houve algum vento. 

temperaturas:  19.3ºC mínima  \  27.7ºC máxima 

atualmente o céu esta limpo, vento fraco de W e sigo com 21.7ºC e 57% humidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2015 às 21:03)

Boas,a brisa de WNW já mais fresca...aumentou ,com 23.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2015 às 22:25)

Vai descendo...com 21.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2015 às 10:11)

Céu totalmente nublado, 15.1ºC, caem por vezes uns chuviscos muito ténues.
Mínima: 13.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2015 às 10:48)

Bons dias.

Mais um dia de verão total ...tudo calmo ,com 20.5ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2015 às 12:26)

Continuação de bom tempo...maravilha ,há vontade na rua ,com 24.1ºC e uma brisa suave a passar .


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2015 às 13:20)

Tudo nublado ainda, e a temperatura teima em não subir, apenas 17.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2015 às 15:28)

Boas...muito sol e ambiente agradável na rua,a brisa de WNW aumentar...sabe bem ,com 26.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (2 Set 2015 às 17:52)

24.3°C no Sarzedo, com poucas nuvens e algum fumo de um incêndio na Serra...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2015 às 17:55)

Boas...boa brisa ,céu limpo,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2015 às 19:33)

Boas...final de tarde de verão,já com o seu fresco natural...saudável ,com 22.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Set 2015 às 21:15)

boas

por aqui o dia foi aborrecido, esteve encoberto ate as 15h, de manha ainda caíram unas pinguinhas muito fraquinhas. o vento esteve muito fraco.

atualmente esta nublado por nuvens altas com ar de outono, vento fraco e sigo com 18.9ºC, não tarda está nevoeiro.

temperaturas: 17.5ºC mínima    25.8ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2015 às 21:29)

Boas...rica noite...tudo bem arejado,em casa e na rua,viva o fresco ,com 17.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 26.7ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Set 2015 às 21:36)

Boa noite. O dia começou muito fechado com muita orvalhada, com o desenrolar da manhã o manto de nuvens baixas foi levantando. Contudo deve seguir-se mais uma noite de nevoeiro, o Caramulo vai já dando sinal com o seu extenso "capacete":






















E a ave do dia é um Chapim-rabilongo que surgiu ao poente desesperado por cerejas:


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 05:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> o Caramulo vai já dando sinal com o seu extenso "capacete":



Que paz e tranquilidade nestas imagens do fim do dia. O chapim está um mimo. 

Espectacular o zoom e nitidez nos ramos da defunta árvore.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2015 às 10:47)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de verão total ,algumas nuvens e vento fraco,com 22.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2015 às 14:09)

Boas...sol e nuvens ...tudo calmo ,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2015 às 15:47)

Boas...mais nuvens,médias e altas ...ambiente na rua abafado ,com 27.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2015 às 18:38)

Boas,mais limpo pela zona ,algum vento de SWW,com 26.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2015 às 19:00)

Por aqui chuva fraca e 19ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Set 2015 às 19:01)

Boa tarde,

por Bragança um pequeno aguaceiro fez cair a temperatura para os 19,1ºC actuais e deixou um aroma a terra molhada... delicioso!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2015 às 20:44)

Boas...céu limpo e brisa de NW,com 22.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2015 às 20:58)

boas

dia de céu encoberto pela manha levantando pelas 11h, depois disso esteve nublado maioritariamente por nuvens altas. 
hoje não houve vento. 
atualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 20.6ºC

temperaturas de hoje:  18.3ºC mínima  \  25.3ºC máxima


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 21:30)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui chuva fraca e 19ºC.





Z13 disse:


> por Bragança um pequeno aguaceiro fez cair a temperatura para os 19,1ºC actuais e deixou um aroma a terra molhada... delicioso!!



Isolada, movimento lento para nordeste, durante cerca de 15 minutos ainda chegou ao eco amarelo; 0,2+0,4=0,6 mm acumulados na IPMA.







Em Miranda do Douro também se aproxima uma pequena área de chuva fraca, movimento lento para ENE:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2015 às 21:40)

Boas...vai refrescando,com 20.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 28.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2015 às 11:56)

Bons dias .

Mais uma noite e madrugada fresca ,sol bem quente ...hoje incomoda ,mas ainda só vai nos 23.0ºC.


----------



## keipha (4 Set 2015 às 12:43)

Neste momento sobre a serra da estrela...


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2015 às 13:05)

Aguaceiro na Serra da Estrela





Webcam da Torre ( http://www.meteocovilha.com )


----------



## keipha (4 Set 2015 às 13:14)

Continua a crescer.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Para o lado da serra do açor também se começam a ver algumas células a crescer. Será que vai ser uma tarde animada?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2015 às 13:58)

Boas...hoje...muita nuvem a crescer ,em volta ,sol bem quente...será sol de ,com 25.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## s2ug (4 Set 2015 às 14:35)

Caiu uma boa rega por Sameiro, chuva forte durante 20m.

Link video. 
https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=8a410dbbf9fd697246726d25e69a4a2a&oe=55E9C6D9


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2015 às 15:31)

Boas...vão crescendo em volta,mais a NNE ,vamos aguardar ,com 27.1ºC e o sol bem quente .


----------



## keipha (4 Set 2015 às 15:43)

Parece que se vai desvanecer tudo. Neste momento para SE pela zona da serra do açor ( vista de Canas de Senhorim)


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2015 às 16:44)

Aguaceiros na Serra da estrela deixaram acumulados em algumas estações amadoras 

Torre (meteocovilha) : *1,0mm* 
Covilha (meteocovilha) : *0,3mm* 
Penhas Saude (meteocovilha) : *1,3mm* 
MeteoBelmonte : *0,5mm* 

No IPMA , apenas Penhas Douradas registou algo.






Nuvens escuras passam pela Torre


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2015 às 17:12)

Por aqui um céu muito nublado e acabei de escutar um trovão, 22ºC agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2015 às 17:33)

Célula potente a NNW de Fornos de Algodres


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Boas...como sempre ,houve momentos de muito nublado,ainda algumas nuvens negras a passar,já se sumiu tudo,já com sol ,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2015 às 18:37)

Célula deslocou-se de WNW para ESE 





WebCam de Fermentelos - Águeda , vista para SE




http://www.meteofermentelos.com

Também tenho fotos da célula vista daqui , depois aqui fotos


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2015 às 18:46)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui um céu muito nublado e acabei de escutar um trovão, 22ºC agora.



Detetor do IPMA , captou duas descargas pelas 16:15h UTC  






Radar no mesmo momento:


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2015 às 18:54)

Céu escuro em Manteigas e Trancoso :








Vista de longe , Fermentelos


----------



## keipha (4 Set 2015 às 19:23)

Vista de Tondela. Está bem grande


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2015 às 19:26)

A mesma célula vista de Viseu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2015 às 19:58)

Boas...alguns restos de nuvens ,brisa de NW,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2015 às 20:41)

boas

por aqui o dia começou encoberto, depois disso esteve maioritariamente nublado. o vento esteve fraco. 
atualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 19.7ºC 

temperaturas:  16.7ºC mínima  \  27.0ºC máxima


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Set 2015 às 20:42)

keipha disse:


> Vista de Tondela. Está bem grande





dahon disse:


> A mesma célula vista de Viseu.



Boas fotos 
Se conseguirem colocar as horas , era excelente


----------



## keipha (4 Set 2015 às 20:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas fotos
> Se conseguirem colocar as horas , era excelente


É a hora dos posts. Faço o upload na hora :-)


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2015 às 20:50)

keipha disse:


> É a hora dos posts. Faço o upload na hora :-)


O mesmo por aqui, foto tirada com o telemóvel e upload imediato.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 21:31)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui um céu muito nublado e acabei de escutar um trovão, 22ºC agora.



A não ser que tenha havido mais descargas antes, parece que o detector do IPMA tem o relógio adiantado :






Boa distribuição de DEA hoje pelo interior norte e centro:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2015 às 22:02)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 20.1ºC e a brisa a correr.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 28.0ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2015 às 00:00)

Imagem radar e do Satélite Aqua , pelas 14:20h

Picotado de cumulus mediocris e as células na norte de Montesinho e também na cordilheira central.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2015 às 01:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula potente a NNW de Fornos de Algodres



Composição de fotos que tirei desta célula





Radar às 17:50h , praticamente ajustado à última foto


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 01:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Imagem radar e do Satélite Aqua , pelas 14:20h



 muito interessante esta comparação (isto dá trabalho a fazer).

Fica aqui o resumo da lotaria das células de ontem dia 4, com a maior parte dos prémios a ir para o interior norte e centro.
Ainda havemos de arranjar um modo de integrar automaticamente todas as estações, oficiais e amadoras, num mesmo mapa/tabela. 






edição: tabela corrigida (Aldeia do Souto)


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 02:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Composição de fotos que tirei desta célula



 espectacular a velocidade de evolução minuto a minuto, bem montada a sequência.
Este cumulus congestus não conseguiam durar muito nem subir de categoria, são mais um borbulhar contínuo dos níveis inferiores.

off-topic: tenho pensado em maneiras de conseguir obter pares estereoscópicos de células, através de captar no mesmo instante, ou quase, duas imagens obtidas com uma câmara ou, idealmente, com duas câmaras em simultâneo, distanciadas uma da outra na proporção directa da distância da célula. Esta proporção se fôr à volta de 1 para 100 (os nossos olhos distam aproximadamente 6 cm um do outro e produzem uma percepção de três dimensões com maior relevo até 6 m de distância), necessita, para uma célula a 10 Km, de uma distância entre câmaras de 100m (impossível com uma só câmara); a 1 Km, 10m. Com uma só câmara e um intervalo de 5 segundos para reposicionar e apontar a câmara ainda se consegue alguma percepção tridimensional com um afastamento de, por exemplo, 5 m. Algo a experimentar. Se o tripé fôr colocado sobre uma plataforma rolante facilita a operação.  
Duas pessoas com telemóveis idênticos podem conseguir imagens em relevo fabulosas, pois conseguem colocar-se a centenas de metros uma da outra e sincronizar os disparos com um sinal sonoro ou luminoso ou simplesmente cronometrado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Set 2015 às 02:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula deslocou-se de WNW para ESE



Foto tirada nesta altura, uma outra torre crescia mais a norte / NW, enquanto que a outra se afastava para ESE








StormRic disse:


> espectacular a velocidade de evolução minuto a minuto, bem montada a sequência.


Obrigado ! 
Não fui bem minuto a minuto , mas foi o que consegui arranjar


----------



## Z13 (5 Set 2015 às 11:25)

Bom dia!

Por Bragança a noite já foi fresquinha, mínima de *9,4ºC. *Já é preciso regressar a meados de Junho para encontrar uma mínima assim.

Neste momento céu limpo e *19,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2015 às 12:29)

Bons dias.

Mais uma noite fresca ...no céu,uma camada de nuvens altas fina ...faz o sol doentio e abafado ,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## trepkos (5 Set 2015 às 12:43)

Aqui por montalegre as mínimas têm andado pelos 8 graus...

Sem chuva,  ceu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2015 às 15:20)

Boa tarde.

Tudo igual ...nuvens altas e ambiente abafado ,com 26.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2015 às 15:38)

Muitas células perto da fronteira de Portugal e Espanha, no distrito de Bragança.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2015 às 17:43)

Vão explodindo algumas células (por enquanto maior parte não passa de cumulus congestus) esta tarde Norte e Este daqui.


Pelas 16:48h para nordeste:

















Para norte pelas 16:49h, (cenário que viria a evoluir para uma nuvem cumulus congestus que entretanto já se dissipou):





Para Este às 16:54h









Para sudeste às 16:57h:









Atualmente há um enfraquecimento a sudeste, e a célula próxima a mangualde está em crescimento, sigo ainda com 27.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2015 às 17:55)

Boas...nuvens altas já passaram,agora...sol e nuvens diurnas ,ambiente ,com 27.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2015 às 18:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Vão explodindo algumas células (por enquanto maior parte não passa de cumulus congestus) esta tarde Norte e Este daqui.



 belas fotos! Sim, são até raros os que conseguem chegar a congestus, a maior parte fica-se pelo _mediocris_. Parece haver pouca humidade, desfazem-se logo em fractus e perdem a base quando ainda estão a crescer.


----------



## keipha (5 Set 2015 às 18:29)

De momento vejo um arco-iris para este na zona de Mangualde. Há uma franja de cumulus de Viseu até para lá da fronteira visível nas imagens satélite. Vamos ver se vai dar em algo


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2015 às 18:38)

Célula junto a Mangualde em enfraquecimento:
Fotos das 18:15h:


----------



## dahon (5 Set 2015 às 19:33)

Ouvem-se trovões a Norte de Viseu.
Edit: A base da célula é alta e as virgas são enormes. Mas também chega precipitação ao solo.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2015 às 19:46)

dahon disse:


> Ouvem-se trovões a Norte de Viseu.
> Edit: A base da célula é alta e as virgas são enormes. Mas também chega precipitação ao solo.



É verdade. Segundo o ipma não previam nada de trovoadas para hoje, nem aguaceiros.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2015 às 19:51)

A célula de Mangualde morreu, mas imediatamente a seguir surgiu uma junto a Vila Nova de Paiva:
Fotos das 18:56h:













Fotos das 19:20h já com uma bigorna em formação:


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2015 às 19:53)

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a noite pessoal.
Preparem as máquinas pois a esta hora já existe pouca luminosidade e sendo assim fica mais fácil fotografar raios e trovões.


----------



## dahon (5 Set 2015 às 19:55)

Infelizmente os trovões pararam mas continuo a ver as cortinas de chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2015 às 20:57)

Aspeto às 20h da célula enfraquecida que surgiu perto de Vila Nova de Paiva e que se aproximou de Castro Daire:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2015 às 21:51)

Boas...mais uma tarde calma e continua ,com céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa,com 22.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 28.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Set 2015 às 22:03)

boas

dia de sol por estes lados, praticamente sem vento. o sol foi bem quente.
atualmente não ha alterações, sigo com 20.6ºC

extremos:  13.7ºC minima   29.9ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2015 às 00:17)

Boa noite! Sigo com 16.3ºC, vento fraco e céu geralmente limpo.
O poente de hoje foi muito bonito também, com cores muito vivas. Foi um belo contraste com a instabilidade a norte!

Pelas 20:04h:













A partir das 20:10h:


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 03:02)

dahon disse:


> Ouvem-se trovões a Norte de Viseu.
> Edit: A base da célula é alta e as virgas são enormes. Mas também chega precipitação ao solo.





dahon disse:


> Infelizmente os trovões pararam mas continuo a ver as cortinas de chuva.



O IPMA nada registou. Sem querer duvidar do relato, se tiverem sido aquelas células as únicas mais potentes dessa altura, parecem-me fraquinhas para terem trovoada. 



Mr. Neves disse:


> O poente de hoje foi muito bonito também



 Que lindas estas fotos! E também todas durante o dia, pode-se dizer que as células ficaram bem favorecidas nos retratos! 

Só encontrei acumulado na estação de Bandarra, Trancoso, *0,5 mm* às 21:00.


----------



## dahon (6 Set 2015 às 03:44)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA nada registou. Sem querer duvidar do relato, se tiverem sido aquelas células as únicas mais potentes dessa altura, parecem-me fraquinhas para terem trovoada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posso garantir com 100% de certeza que trovejou. Ouvi pelo menos 3 trovões mais ou menos 10 minutos antes do meu post.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2015 às 11:07)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia a contar para a seca ...algumas nuvens...os restos de ontem ,com 23.7ºC e sol vai aquecendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2015 às 12:36)

Boas...muito sol e a ficar quente ,com 26.3ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2015 às 13:54)

Boas...tal como ontem,nuvens de encher  em volta,com 27.8ºC e sol bem quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2015 às 15:56)

Boas ...mais nuvens,o gajo lá de cima já começa incomodar ,com vento seco e  de SEE,com 29.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2015 às 16:23)

Boa tarde. Hoje rebentou uma célula mesmo no Caramulo Norte, está aqui mesmo à minha frente, mas está muito desorganizada! Não sei no que vai dar, ainda se houvesse mais humidade relativa... A célula tem deslocamento para Oeste.

Edit - a célulua já se desvaneceu (foto das 16:36h):


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2015 às 17:40)

Registos convectivos das 16:34h às 16:38h:
Para Norte e Nordeste:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2015 às 18:11)

Boas...algumas nuvens locais a fazer sombra,a NNE já com paredes enormes pintando de branco ...mesmo filme de ontem ,vento quente e seco de SEE ,com 28.6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2015 às 19:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Registos convectivos das 16:34h às 16:38h:



 excelente acompanhamento! Parece que hoje estão menos potentes do que ontem, nem me parece que caia dali alguma chuva significativa, se caír.



dahon disse:


> Posso garantir com 100% de certeza que trovejou. Ouvi pelo menos 3 trovões mais ou menos 10 minutos antes do meu post.



 obrigado pela confirmação. Os detectores do IPMA não as apanharam, portanto, o que já é mais ou menos habitual para um certo número de descargas, a acrescentar às que aparecem no registo e não existiram.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2015 às 20:03)

Boas...limpo já pela zona...nuvens e escuro só a NNE daqui...o mesmo filme de ontem ,velhos tempos...já nem se produzemcomo antigamente ,com 25.0ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2015 às 20:40)

Dia de sol
temperatura máxima de 26ºC
Atual de 21,6ºC
1019 de hpa
43% de hr

Boas festas dos Remédios!


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2015 às 21:25)

boas

dia de sol, com com céu nublado depois do meio da tarde. o vento esteve fraco a moderado também depois do meio da tarde ate ao inicio da noite. 

actualmente esta o céu nublado, vento agora fraquinho e sigo com 21.3ºC 

temperaturas de hoje: 13.7ºC mínima  \  30.3ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2015 às 22:04)

Boas...ainda alguns restos de nuvens,o vento já apareceu e virou para NNE,com 23.8ºC...vai descendo.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 29.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2015 às 03:13)

Boa noite.
Na tarde passada a caminho do Buçaco foi possivel visualizar o enfraquecimento das células após formarem a bigorna. Provavelmente por falta de cisalhamento (não sei como estava este parâmetro hoje), mas creio que também devido essencialmente a uma atmosfera muito seca, que levou a que o ar extremamente frio da tropopausa se opusesse ao updraft.

Trago-vos primeiramente imagens de uma destas células que assinalei no mapa do radar de Arouca:






A dita nuvem/célula(penso que a posso considerar uma cumulonimbus calvus ) teve um período muito curto de duração; comecei a observá-la a partir das 18h e teve um grande crescimento entre as 18:30h e as 18:40h tendo começado a formar a sua bigorna bastante fibrosa às 18:45h. Ainda assim e apesar das minhas dúvidas creio que a célula mais a sul que assinalei no mapa seja a que fotografei.

Entre as 18:23h e 18:25h:









Às 18:31h









Formação da bigorna e enfraquecimento/morte da célula - fotos das 18:55h às 18:59h:









Captei ainda o aparato de células para trás da Serra da Estrela (Das 18:57h às 19h):









Imagem geral:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2015 às 10:34)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia quente  e seco ...nunca mais chega o outono ,já enjoa tanto sol,com 24.5ºC e o vento de ESE...é só ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2015 às 11:59)

Boas...este sol,deixa mesmo uma pessoa com a cabeça há roda ...abrasar ,com 26.7ºC  e vento continua fraco de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2015 às 12:51)

A temperatura já se vai-se esticando ...tal como ontem,algumas nuvens em volta...para decoração para a tarde ,com 27.9ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2015 às 13:56)

Boas ...mais nuvens,algumas já se vão esticando ,com 29.1ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2015 às 15:23)

Boas...seis dias seguidos,não chegou aos trinta...hoje já passou ,mais nuvens,algumas já em formato grande ,tudo ao longe ,com 30.5ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2015 às 15:24)

Boa tarde! Para norte vai um grande aparato de estratocumulus e cumulus mediocris, aliás hoje há um pouco destas nuvens em todas as direções, se bem que para Este já se vão vendo cumulus congestus. De referir que para Norte houve já crescimento de uma cumulus congestus que se desfez em três tempos.

Sigo com 29.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2015 às 16:34)

Não para de subir ,com 31.5ºC e tudo igual no céu .


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2015 às 18:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A dita nuvem/célula(penso que a posso considerar uma cumulonimbus calvus ) teve um período muito curto de duração; comecei a observá-la a partir das 18h e teve um grande crescimento entre as 18:30h e as 18:40h tendo começado a formar a sua bigorna bastante fibrosa às 18:45h. Ainda assim e apesar das minhas dúvidas creio que a célula mais a sul que assinalei no mapa seja a que fotografei.



 muito bom este "filme"! Se a direcção em que as fotos foram tiradas foi quadrante sul desde Tondela seria esta sim. Mesmo que tenham sido tiradas a caminho do Buçaco, teria que ser essa assinalada mais a sul, a outra estava muito distante e seria oculta por esta. Hesito em chamá-la de CB Calvus nas primeiras fotos, ainda lhe faltava mais desenvolvimento no topo e base maior, é um congestus, na minha opinião; nas últimas sim.
Nas fotos das 18:55-18:59 estou um bocado confuso com a situação/direcção, leva-me a pensar que se trata da célula do Fundão (dexou 0,2 mm na IPMA, e não há mais registos ontem pelo interior)


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2015 às 18:24)

StormRic disse:


> muito bom este "filme"! Se a direcção em que as fotos foram tiradas foi quadrante sul desde Tondela seria esta sim. Mesmo que tenham sido tiradas a caminho do Buçaco, teria que ser essa assinalada mais a sul, a outra estava muito distante e seria oculta por esta. Hesito em chamá-la de CB Calvus nas primeiras fotos, ainda lhe faltava mais desenvolvimento no topo e base maior, é um congestus, na minha opinião; nas últimas sim.
> Nas fotos das 18:55-18:59 estou um bocado confuso com a situação/direcção, leva-me a pensar que se trata da célula do Fundão (dexou 0,2 mm na IPMA, e não há mais registos ontem pelo interior)



Obrigado! Nas tais fotos das 18:55 às 18:59 a bigorna vísivel pertence ao tal CB Calvus, as nuvens à sua esquerda penso que são residuais e não integravam qualquer célula. Já as nuvens à direita da bigorna (visiveis na foto geral) estavam sobre a Serra da Estrela, mas também achei estranho não as conseguir ver com nitidez, ainda para mais no radar, as células da Estrela tinham ecos mais robustos que a célula com o CB Calvus, tanto que as fotos ficaram com pouca nitidez...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2015 às 18:25)

Algumas nuvens a fazer sombra...não passam disso ,com 29.5ºC  .


----------



## Z13 (7 Set 2015 às 18:38)

Boas, por Bragança o dia tem tido o céu praticamente limpo. A temperatura variou entre os 10,7ºC de mínima e os 30,8ºC de máxima.

Neste momento ainda *28,9ºC.*


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2015 às 18:40)

O dia de hoje está fraquinho em termos de convecção, as nuvens mal conseguem evoluir para cumulus mediocris, e então para cumulus congestus nem se fala. As que conseguiram chegar a congestus dissiparam-se numa questão de 15-20min.

Como exemplo deixo aqui esta nuvem que pouco depois de ter chegado ao estatuto de congestus se dissipou numa questão de 15min:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2015 às 18:51)

Já com sol...com 29.9ºC e nada se mexe,é só ar seco .


----------



## dahon (7 Set 2015 às 20:17)

Ar irrespirável. Muito fumo do incêndio de Arouca.


----------



## keipha (7 Set 2015 às 20:29)

dahon disse:


> Ar irrespirável. Muito fumo do incêndio de Arouca.


Houve também um incêndio em Orgens ao fim da tarde. Penso que o fumo em Viseu vem daí. Estiveram lá dois aviões Canadair que vinham de Arouca


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2015 às 21:08)

boas

dia de céu nublado, praticamente sem vento. 
actualmente sem grandes alterações, sigo com 23.1ºC 

temperatura:  15.6ºC mínima  //   31.5ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2015 às 22:08)

Boas...ambiente na rua ainda bastante morno,vento já de NNE...como sempre,com 24.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 19.0ºC / 31.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2015 às 10:44)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia  e seco...nunca mais acaba a secura ,céu limpo e com 24.7ºC...sol já incomoda .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2015 às 12:41)

Não falha ,com 28.2ºC  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2015 às 13:51)

Boas...sol quente e doentio ...algumas nuvens e a fazer sombra ,com 31.0ºC...grande bafo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2015 às 14:33)

Boas...mais nuvens,mas a fazer pouco eco no radar ,está mas é a ficar muito abafado ,o vento já rodou para SWW e a aumentar,hoje já vai haver brisa de WNW para mais tarde ,com 31.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2015 às 16:18)

Boas...abafado ,agora nuvens altas a chegar ,com 31.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2015 às 18:18)

Boas...o vento de WNW...meu amigo ,já em força ,já vai varrendo o ar ,estava ver nunca mais chegava o dia e a hora ,com 28.8ºC...na rua o ar bem diferente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2015 às 19:57)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua ,brisa mais fresca a correr ,nuvens altas ,com 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2015 às 21:12)

Já abunda ar fresco natural ,com 23.8ºC e nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2015 às 22:32)

Boas...a brisa continua forte...bom fresco natural na rua,com 22.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.3ºC / 31.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2015 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Parece vir por ai mais uns dias de verão total ,meio nublado por nuvens altas ,o sol bastante quente quando aparece ,o ar continua muito seco ,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2015 às 12:28)

Boas...menos nuvens...mais sol,e quente ,com 26.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2015 às 13:36)

Boas...mais nublado e algum vento de SWW,com 26.1ºC...nada mau .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2015 às 17:24)

Boas,mais encoberto...bom fresco natural na rua ,com 25.5ºC...um mimo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2015 às 19:43)

Boas...fresco natural,no meu jardim,depois de uma rega e o ambiente da rua,bem que sabe ao final da tarde,depois de um dia de verão ,meio nublado e a humidade a subir,foram quatro dias de ar seco ,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Set 2015 às 20:30)

20ºC e algumas nuvens por agora.

Hoje, ao final do dia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Set 2015 às 20:48)

O dia de hoje apresentou-se muito nublado, a partir do fim da manhã começou a chuviscar, passando depois com o íncio da tarde a chuva fraca.
Sigo com 18.7ºC e chuviscos.

Só para colorir um pouco o tópico deixo 2 das fotos do poente de ontem já colocadas no tópico do Pôr-do-Sol (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/por-do-sol.3190/page-43#post-506972):


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2015 às 22:19)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vai refrescando ,vento mais fraco,com 20.8ºC e 78%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 28.4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 02:57)

Dan disse:


> Hoje, ao final do dia.



As frentes que se dissipam à passagem, produzem quase sempre um manancial variado de cenários pictóricos no céu, pelas possibilidades de efeitos translúcidos e de mistura de cores e formas.
Estas fotos atestam-no soberbamente!




Mr. Neves disse:


> Só para colorir um pouco o tópico deixo 2 das fotos do poente de ontem já colocadas no tópico do Pôr-do-So



Nuvens e fotos que são uma inspiração. Não me canso de olhar para elas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2015 às 08:25)

Bons dias.

O dia nasceu limpo de nuvens...neste momento nevoeiro a vir dos vales do rio Tejo ,bem que sabe este fresco natural ,com 15.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2015 às 09:38)

Boas...já com sol total ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 19.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2015 às 11:31)

Boas ...manhã de verão total...há vontade na rua ,com 22.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2015 às 13:57)

Boas ...céu limpinho ,vento fraco,com 26.4ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2015 às 16:17)

Boas...tarde quente,com 28.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2015 às 18:59)

Boas...ainda chegou aquecer um bocadinho ,céu limpo e a temperatura já em descida,com 26.7ºC e algum vento de SWW.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 19:22)

Precipitação horária ontem e hoje nesta região e balanço pluviométrico do mês de Setembro até à data, nas estações onde se registou acumulados:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2015 às 21:50)

Boas...tudo calmo ,ligeira brisa,com 20.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 28.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2015 às 10:20)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de céu limpo ,temperatura vai subindo e vento fraco,com 19.7ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2015 às 12:02)

Boas...sexta feira calma ,muito sol e vento fraco,com 22.6ºC...ainda muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2015 às 15:49)

Boas...já chegaram as nuvens ,tornou o ambiente na rua abafado ,vento de SW,com 27.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2015 às 16:25)

Já caíram alguns pingos...mas o bafo continua a subir ,com 28.1ºC e vento quente de SW.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Set 2015 às 20:31)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com céu encoberto que só levantou pelo meio dia, deixando nublado maioritariamente por nuvens altas., 
actualmente está muito nublado, vento fraco me sigo com 18.3ºC

temperaturas: 14.1ºC minima  \  27.6ºC máxima


----------



## Serrano (11 Set 2015 às 20:45)

De regresso ao Sarzedo, tudo calmo com uma temperatura de 19°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Set 2015 às 22:06)

Boa noite. A manhã começou muito fechada com nevoeiros e neblinas. O resto do dia foi de céu muito nubaldo por nuvens altas e médias, em particular altostratus, altocumulus e até alguns algumas variedades de cirros.

Às 19:13h:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2015 às 22:51)

Boas...nublado,tudo calmo ,ligeira brisa,com 20.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 28.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Set 2015 às 02:37)

Começam a cair os primeiros pingos e são grossos
Temp. Atual: 15.8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Set 2015 às 02:43)

Chove bem agora e as gotas continuam grossas.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 03:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chove bem agora e as gotas continuam grossas.



Finalmente! O que é interessante é que a frente pouco ou nada deixou mesmo no litoral norte, e é agora mais para o interior, ao ser arranhada pelas montanhas, que parece largar algo significativo, dentro do contexto da seca, claro... .

Até choveu mais em Vinhais do que no Porto ou em Viana do Castelo (embora estejamos a falar de 0,2mm ). Ah, e Montalegre 0,5 mm .


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 03:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O resto do dia foi de céu muito nubaldo por nuvens altas e médias, em particular altostratus, altocumulus e até alguns algumas variedades de cirros.



Gosto destes céus com variedade de formas e texturas das nuvens, mesmo que não dêem chuva. Boas fotos, belo ambiente dramático.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Set 2015 às 03:32)

StormRic disse:


> Finalmente! O que é interessante é que a frente pouco ou nada deixou mesmo no litoral norte, e é agora mais para o interior, ao ser arranhada pelas montanhas, que parece largar algo significativo, dentro do contexto da seca, claro...
> 
> Até choveu mais em Vinhais do que no Porto ou em Viana do Castelo (embora estejamos a falar de 0,2mm ). Ah, e Montalegre 0,5 mm .



Por agora só chuvisca, mas ironicamente e apesar da boa chuva que se abateu a estação do Keipha(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) pelo wunderground nada acusouAcho que dava pelo menos para 0.1mm , já para não falar que continua a chuviscar...



StormRic disse:


> Gosto destes céus com variedade de formas e texturas das nuvens, mesmo que não dêem chuva. Boas fotos, belo ambiente dramático.



Obrigado StormRic! Eu também acho muito interessante toda esta variedade de formas e ''miscelânea'' de tipos de nuvens. Cenários tipicos que antecedem a chegada de frentes frias. Mas gostava mesmo que estes ambientes ameaçadores despejassem uns bons acumulados. Felizmente parece estar para breve...


----------



## keipha (12 Set 2015 às 08:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por agora só chuvisca, mas ironicamente e apesar da boa chuva que se abateu a estação do Keipha(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) pelo wunderground nada acusouAcho que dava pelo menos para 0.1, já para não falar que continua a chuviscar...
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado StormRic! Eu também acho muito interessante toda esta variedade de formas e ''miscelânea'' de tipos de nuvens. Cenários tipicos que antecedem a chegada de frentes frias. Mas gostava mesmo que estes ambientes ameaçadores despejassem uns bons acumulados. Felizmente parece estar para breve...


A estação só marca em periodos de 0,5mm. E aqui mal choveu


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2015 às 10:21)

Bom dia .

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 21.8ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2015 às 15:52)

Boas ...muito sol e ainda estorvar ...anda quente  ,com 25.5ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2015 às 17:34)

O vento aumentar de SWW,céu limpo e com 25.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 18:00)

Curiosamente a frente em dissipação largou mais precipitação no interior do que no litoral, chegando até locais bem distantes, mas tudo disperso, sem continuidade e fraco:


----------



## keipha (12 Set 2015 às 19:12)

Aspecto do fim de dia para SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2015 às 19:26)

Bom fresco já em marcha ,com 22.5ºC...muito bom .


----------



## keipha (12 Set 2015 às 19:27)

Mais uma


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2015 às 19:55)

Bela minima ontem registada pela estação de Carrazeda de Ansiães, a temperatura desceu aos *4,4ºC* .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2015 às 21:03)

Boas...nuvens altas,boa brisa,com 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.0ºC / 26.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2015 às 22:05)

Vai descendo...com 18.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Set 2015 às 23:35)

Boa noite!
À medida que as frentes se vão aproximando o céu tem vindo a  ficar mais carregado como era de esperar. O dia em geral foi de céu geralmente nublado, portanto com algumas abertas. Durante a manhã predominaram fractus e fractocumulus, ao longo da tarde os cirrocumulus, altocumulus e outros cirros encarregaram-se de pintar o céu. O vento soprou moderado em particular durante a tarde.

Fotos das 19:02h às 19:19h:




















Altocumulus/cirrocumulus:


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 01:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> ao longo da tarde os cirrocumulus



 Lindos cenários do céu e fotos! Os cirrocumulus estavam mesmo bonitos. "Céu da sardinha", dizem os pescadores. É prenúncio de frentes mais vigorosas do que as últimas.


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2015 às 08:34)

Bom dia.

Inicio da manhã com chuva fraca e 12,5ºC.


----------



## keipha (13 Set 2015 às 11:54)

Por aqui começou a chover à pouco e já acumulei 2mm. Está um verdadeiro dia de Outono com vento fraco a moderado a fazer companhia à chuva.


----------



## Serrano (13 Set 2015 às 12:15)

A chuva fraca vai intercalando com o sol no Sarzedo, registando-se uma temperatura de 18.6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2015 às 12:28)

Bom dia.
Secura total continua ....muitas nuvens com pouca vontade de largar água ,ambiente na rua muito bom,com 20.1ºC...uma maravilha para se andar ao ar livre .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2015 às 15:54)

Boas...no horizonte,parece já lá vir a ,já se vê a chuva ,aguardar ,com 20.0ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Set 2015 às 16:24)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bom dia.
> Secura total continua .



Na realidade, já tinha pingado por volta do meio dia, e venho agora da rua e também pingava... Embora fosse quase imperceptível a quem não estivesse na rua.

Hoje, pela primeira vez desde o final de maio passado, tive que ir buscar a camisola á gaveta, está um dia de Outono por aqui, muito vento, nublado... E só falta mesmo, como o Albimeteo disse, chover a sério.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Set 2015 às 17:29)

Boa tarde. De momento já não chove, contudo o céu permanece muito carregado. A chuva começou a cair fraca (praticamente chuviscos) sensivelmente a apartir das 10:30h, tendo-se tornado mais ''robusta''  ao fim da manhã e ínicio da tarde, acompanhada de algumas rajadas moderadas de vento. Foi uma frente que deixou chuva miudinha mas muito persistente e concentrada. O acumulado na estação do Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html?MR=1) acabou nos 13.46mm, muito mais que aquilo que o GFS estava a prever para aqui. Entretanto segue-se um dia muito fresco com 16.8ºC atuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2015 às 18:17)

Boas...chuva,e já apanhei alguma no corpo,no passeio com o 4 patas ,agora chove bem...fraca e abundante .


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Set 2015 às 18:41)

Vão surgindo aguaceiros agora, situação típica de pós-frontal.
Temp. Atual: 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2015 às 19:50)

Boas...ao fim de 56 dias o meu penico despertou ,os estragos com a chuva foram tantos ...ainda chegou a 1.0mm ,já deu para apagar o pó e dar um cheiro a terra molhada,ainda nublado e o vento enfraqueceu bastante,com 15.8ºC...bom fresco.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 19:50)

Um sistema frontal um pouco mais generoso que os anteriores, a preparar a terça-feira de rega mais abundante. Alguns acumulados já interessantes pela Beira Alta por exemplo. Valores só até às 18 horas.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2015 às 21:22)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de chuvinha geralmente fraca, mas intensa, parando pelas 16h, desde então ainda não choveu.  o vento também andou fraco. 

actualmente sem grandes alterações sigo com 16.5ºC. humidade nos 87%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2015 às 21:50)

Boas...céu pouco nublado,brisa fresca,com 14.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 20.7ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Set 2015 às 20:46)

boas
por aqui o dia foi geralmente nublado, com aguaceiros fracos até ao inicio da manha.de resto esteve com boas abertas. praticamente não houve vento por estes lados.   

actualmente não há alterações, sigo com 16.0ºC  65% humidade

extremos:  14.1ºC mínima  \  23.2ºC máxima


----------



## Marcos (14 Set 2015 às 21:03)

Boa noite a todos amanhã dia de autêntico inverno, muita chuva prevista mas atenção no litoral norte pode ficar a coisa muito feia, abraço a todos e situação a acompanhar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2015 às 21:05)

Boas...já de volta,hoje o dia foi passado em Coimbra ,mais um dia de verão total ,céu limpo e brisa fresca,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2015 às 22:17)

Boas...vento fresco de NW,com 15.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 23.0ºC.


----------



## keipha (15 Set 2015 às 00:00)

Boas. Está uma noite calma sem vento. Uma calma muito estranha... Vamos ver o que amanhã vai dar, pois hoje foi um dia muito calmo a nível meteorológico.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 00:28)

Boa noite. O dia foi de céu geralmente nublado ainda que houvessem bastantes abertas. De momento o céu está muito nublado com a aproximação da frente quente que deve trazer chuva essencialmente fraca a moderada.  Temperatura atual de 13.9ºC e vento fraco.

Não sei ao certo o que esperar para este evento, o GFS tem desvalorizado a situação para aqui de saída para saída. De mais de 30mm que chegou a prever numa hora, agora o máximo que mete numa hora são 19.1mm às 15h de amanhã (saída das 18h).

Por outro lado estou confiante de que o Caramulo potencie maiores acumulados, o vento forte de Oeste juntamente com a vorticidade desta hipotética ciclogénese explosiva nos níveis altos (850hpa) deverá convergir com o Caramulo fortalecendo a quantidade de água precipitável. Logo se vê se o aviso laranja foi desmedido ou não, de qualquer forma o que interessa é prevenir. É nestas alturas que gostava de ter dados próprios de uma estação amadora, e aqui só posso agradecer ao Keipha pelos seus dados, se bem que podem não ser os mais corretos em termos de precipitação dado a resolução de 0.5mm da estação, mas é melhor que nada.  E seria também interessante se a estação do Caramulo estivesse a trabalhar mas como sabemos isso deve ser como se costuma dizer ''para o dia de São Nunca à tarde''

E é caso para dizer que o radar de Arouca vai estrear-se a monitorar a sua primeira grande tempestade.


----------



## keipha (15 Set 2015 às 00:41)

A RUEMA do Caramulo dava um jeitão nestas alturas. Mas infelizmente não há meio de ela acordar novamente. Quer um limpeza do espaço e descobrir o porquê do funcionamento tão intermitente  . Espero que os modelos se enganem e que seja um evento que valha a pena, que não seja uma montanha a parir um rato. Acredito na sua análise sobre o Caramulo, Mr. Neves.
Vamos ver se este evento vai ser potenciado pela orografia do "nosso" Vale Beirão.


----------



## keipha (15 Set 2015 às 00:51)

Reparei agora em mais uma estação no wunderground em Campo de Besteiros. E parece-me que seja no quartel dos Bombeiros BVVB


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 01:20)

keipha disse:


> Reparei agora em mais uma estação no wunderground em Campo de Besteiros. E parece-me que seja no quartel dos Bombeiros BVVB



É uma Netatmo, agora viraram moda pelo preço e facilidade de instalação, mas creio que os seus dados também não são muito realistas Embora até tenha uma temperatura mais próxima do meu sensor, aqui tenho 14ºC lá marca 13.8ºC. De acrescentar que acho que o pluviómetro não está a funcionar, pelo menos no Domigo passado nada tem acumulado.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 01:33)

keipha disse:


> A RUEMA do Caramulo dava um jeitão nestas alturas. Mas infelizmente não há meio de ela acordar novamente. Quer um limpeza do espaço e descobrir o porquê do funcionamento tão intermitente



Julgo que no tópico do IPMA já foi informado, por um membro que faz manutenção das estações, que a estação do Caramulo estava desactivada, mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 01:42)

StormRic disse:


> Julgo que no tópico do IPMA já foi informado, por um membro que faz manutenção das estações, que a estação do Caramulo estava desactivada, mas não tenho a certeza.



Sim o jmbneto disse que a estação estava desativada, o pior é que nesse mesmo post, ele refere que ainda não sabem o que vão fazer com a estação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 05:36)

Já chuvisca com 13.8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 06:26)

Chuva fraca, 14°C e vento nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 07:10)

Períodos de chuva moderada, 13.6°C e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2015 às 09:12)

bom dia.

Chuva fraca com 10,4ºC por aqui.


----------



## baojoao (15 Set 2015 às 09:45)

Por Nelas ai chovendo bem


----------



## Z13 (15 Set 2015 às 10:27)

Por Bragança começou a chover um pouco antes das 8h00. Está um dia muito escuro! A mínima foi até agora de *9,9ºC*.

Mantemos-nos nos *10,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2015 às 10:37)

Bom dia .

Já chove...embora fraca ,lá fora está muito escuro ,com 13.5ºC e vento fraco de SW....está a puxar a .


----------



## keipha (15 Set 2015 às 10:39)

Por aqui muita chuva moderada a forte. Já vai com 17mm. Vento fraco. Algum nevoeiro


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Set 2015 às 10:54)

Acordei às 7:30 e estava a cair uma chuva muito ligeira, «molha tolos».
Após as 9:30 começou a chover moderadamente e assim se mantém.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Ledo (15 Set 2015 às 11:06)

Aqui por Chaves  tem chovido desde o iníco da manhã e agora aumentou a intensidade.


----------



## Dan (15 Set 2015 às 11:55)

Continua a chuva, agora com mais intensidade. 11,2ºC por aqui.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Set 2015 às 12:25)

Agora, a chuva abrandou por cá. Nada de significativo a registar no que respeita ao vento.
Aguarda-se pela tarde e pela chuva e vento que está previsto trazer consigo.


----------



## Dematos (15 Set 2015 às 12:33)

Por aqui, muito nublado ameaçando começar a chover a qualquer monento; algum vento; 18,8°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2015 às 12:34)

Boas...por enquanto a chuva...foi só para apagar o pó ,já não chove ,continua muito nublado e mais claro na rua ,o vento ainda fraco de WSW,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2015 às 13:39)

Neste momento e segundo o Wunderground:
Chaves: 10mm
Bragança: 10mm
Santa Valha, Valpaços: 13mm

Vale ouro esta chuva!


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Set 2015 às 13:54)

Desde há 15 minutos - mais coisa, menos coisa - que a chuva regressou com maior intensidade.
Chove bem, agora, mas nada de chuva intensa.


----------



## Meteolouco (15 Set 2015 às 14:20)

boa tarde por aqui 8,4mm acumulados hoje com +18,3ºC
O radar mostra as células mais carregadas a chegar dentro em pouco....
bom acompanhamento a todos


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Set 2015 às 14:25)

Chove de forma intensa com pingos bem grossos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 14:35)

Boa tarde! Bom este dia está a fazer-me recordar o Inverno. A chuva tem sido moderada a forte e persistente. O vento foi-se intensificando ao longo do dia sendo que agora já sopra por vezes de Sul e SW com rajadas fortes. E nota-se que há pessoas completamente desprevenidas, o meu vizinho deixou a escada na figueira com este tempo.

A estação do Keipha segue com 35,81mm (já acumulou sensivelmente metade do que o GFS estava a prever)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2015 às 14:42)

Boas...vento aumentar,pressão a descer,nuvens muitas,e só falta a ,a chuva da manhã só deu para borrifar ,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Set 2015 às 14:43)

Chove intensamente e o vento começa ligeiramente a aumentar


----------



## Ledo (15 Set 2015 às 15:55)

Chove copiosamente aqui na cidade de Chaves, o vento para ja está fraco!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2015 às 16:11)

O vento continua moderado de SWW,no horizonte já se vê que vêm a caminho ...espero é que não se engane na estrada ,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2015 às 16:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O vento continua moderado de SWW,no horizonte já se vê que vêm a caminho ...espero é que não se engane na estrada ,com 17.9ºC.



Depois A23 e IP2 sentido sul


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 16:19)

De certa forma a colclusão a retirar é que está a acmuluar mais em cada hora relativamente ao que o GFS previa com excecção das 15h:
De acordo com a estação do Keipha:
7h-8h - *2mm*
8h-9h- *6,4mm*
9h-10h-  *5.1mm*
10h-11h- *6.3mm*
11h-12h - *3.1mm*
12h-13h - *3.5mm*
13h-14h - *2.3mm*
14h-15h-  *9.7mm*
15h-16h-  *6.4mm*

Total das 7h às 16h: *45.2mm*

Atualmente vento fraco e chuva fraca.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 16:20)

Chuva que varre praticamente todo o interior norte e centro, só Castelo Branco ainda não tinha recebido até às 15 horas:









Mr. Neves disse:


> De certa forma a colclusão a retirar é que está a acmuluar mais em cada hora relativamente ao que o GFS previa com excecção das 15h



Acumulados generosos em relação ao previsto. E só com a frente e sector quente. Faltam as frentes frias.


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2015 às 16:22)

Brincando um bocadinho, ela até pode vir pela A23, mas depois dava jeito que apanhasse a EN2 para regar o alto-alentejo.

On-topic: estou curioso para ver como irá decorrer a noite e madrugada de hoje,
 visto que é nessa altura que a beira-baixa e o alto-alentejo deverão receber alguma chuva.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2015 às 16:36)

Chaves para já com 22mm acumulados! Bem bom!


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Set 2015 às 16:39)

Bela rega para os castanheiros!


----------



## keipha (15 Set 2015 às 16:52)

De salientar que na zona de Tondela foi onde choveu mais durante a manhã. Tanto em Viseu como em Nelas, Carregal do Sal e Santa Comba Dão, não chovia com a intensidade da zona de Tondela. Passei de manha por estes sítios todos e a diferença notava-se. Agora de tarde inverteu um pouco, pois em Nelas chovia e bem.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2015 às 17:04)

StormRic disse:


> E só com a frente e sector quente. Faltam as frentes frias.



Não. A primeira frente fria já está a passar:






A outra frente fria é que deverá atravessar o país. O ar seco acima continuará a ser um problema:


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Set 2015 às 17:04)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade. A chuva não pára de cair com uma boa intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2015 às 17:14)

Boas...a chuva chegou cá...cansada e fraca ,com o vento ainda ajudar ,não há meios chegar cá a sério,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 18:11)

A chuva continua a cair mas agora durante a tarde abrandou bastante, caindo fraca ou com normalidade. O vento tem sido fraco a moderado com alguma rajada mais forte esporadicamente. Esta precipitação que está a chegar ainda pertence à primeira frente fria certo? A precipitação mais forte no radar não se encaminha para aqui está toda a passar a norte.

Entretanto a estação do Keipha(http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history)leva já *50.8mm* e o meu sensor acusa 18.1ºC.

Acumulados da estação do Keipha das 16-18h:
16h-17h: *3.1mm*
17h-18h: *2.5mm*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2015 às 18:17)

Que bela rega mesmo!
A nova vinha que plantamos, o souto de mais de 80 castanheiros que o meu pai andou como um mouro a regar para salvar, as 40 azinheiras... estão salvas!

Bragança segue com 31mm, Chaves com 29mm!

Esta chuva só faz bem!!! É uma benção!


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Set 2015 às 18:17)

Chuva intensa e acompanhada por vezes com rajadas fortes de vento.


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2015 às 18:21)

não fica por aqui... vai passar os 50mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2015 às 18:36)

Boas...por aqui não passa de chuva fraca puxada a vento,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 19:04)

Continua a chover bem, as rajadas de vento forte aumentaram um pouco a sua frequência.
*Para já* e segundo a estação do Keipha o aviso laranja de precipitação não se justifica *para o concelho*. Quando muito ter-se ia justificado um aviso amarelo das 15h às 16h* e não estou com isto a criticar o IPMA, porque eu apoio a prevenção.
*
Na última hora o acumulado foi de *1.5mm
Acumulado total às 19h: 52.3mm*

Das 7h às 13h (período de 6h) o acumulado foi 26.4mm, sem alcançar os 10mm (barreira para aviso amarelo) -*Aviso Verde*
Das 13h às 19h (período de 6h) o acumulado foi 25.5 mm, sem alcançar os 10mm (barreira para aviso amarelo), o máximo horário foi 9.7mm das 14h às 15h -*Aviso Verde*


----------



## Z13 (15 Set 2015 às 19:21)

Por Bragança tem sido constante, levo *35mm *acumulados.

A máxima foi aos *15,5ºC,* (actual).


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 19:51)

Chuva forte, 18.1ºC e algumas rajadas de vento forte.
Rain rate: 5.59mm/h (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history)


----------



## keipha (15 Set 2015 às 20:06)

Isto agora junto á noite está pior. Está a chover com mais intensidade e o vento tem estado mais intenso. Verdadeira noite de inverno


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 20:11)

keipha disse:


> Isto agora junto á noite está pior. Está a chover com mais intensidade e o vento tem estado mais intenso. Verdadeira noite de inverno



É verdade! Com a passagem desta frente fria os acumulados estão a subir e o vento a aumentar.
Entretanto o rain rate está a subir, neste momento vai em *8.38mm/h*

Acumulado de* 6.4mm *na última hora.
Acumulado total às 20h: *58.7mm
*
Dados: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history


----------



## keipha (15 Set 2015 às 20:28)

Na ultima hora rain rate de 9.7mm/h.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 20:34)

keipha disse:


> Na ultima hora rain rate de 9.7mm/h.



Acabou de alcançar um máximo de* 9.91mm/h*. Em cerca de meia hora acumularam-se 6,07mm.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 20:34)

Orion disse:


> Não. A primeira frente fria já está a passar:



Referia-me aos valores que estavam no quadro, eram só até às 14:00 utc.

Até às 18:00 não pararam de subir:


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2015 às 20:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A nova vinha que plantamos, o souto de mais de 80 castanheiros que o meu pai andou como um mouro a regar para salvar, as 40 azinheiras... estão salvas!



É um regalo ler isto! 

E Chaves segue com mais de 45 mm, Bragança 37... chuva esta que está muito bem distribuída no tempo, sem enxurrada, vai entrar fundo na terra. Daqui a uma semana começa a despontar pasto por todo o lado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 20:55)

A chuva está a moderar ainda que chova forte, o rain rate desceu já para 8.38mm/h.
Pelo jeito vamos acabar mais 1h sem 10mm acumulados.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 21:05)

Chove moderadamente com rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes. Rain rate em *7.87mm/h.*

Na última hora o acumulado foi de *8,6mm.*

*Acumulado total às 21h:* *67.3mm*

Creio ainda que o aviso de precipitação mais correto (pelo menos para aqui) seria de tonalidade amarela.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2015 às 21:25)

boas

dia de chuvinha boa, durante todo o dia, umas vezes fortes, outras vezes mais fraquinho. o vento esteve fraco de manha, moderado á tarde isto em Nelas. 
quando cheguei a Santa Comba o o cenário era idêntico. 

agora actualmente chove bem não e torrencial mas moderada intensa. o vento aqui é praticamente nulo desde as 20h por incrível que pareça. sigo com 17.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2015 às 21:36)

ok foi preciso colocar o post para o vento começar


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 21:56)

Chuva moderada a forte de novo puxada com vento moderado.
Temp. Atual: 18.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2015 às 21:59)

Boas...a chuva mais moderada tocada a vento forte ,com 17.0ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 22:01)

Mais *4.33mm* acumulados na última hora.

O acumulado total prefaz já *71.63mm* (dados às 22h)

Fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history


----------



## Nickname (15 Set 2015 às 22:14)

70mm na estação do aeródromo das 7 ás 21h, ja acima da média mensal, que é de 66mm.
Na estação da cidade apenas 50mm


----------



## keipha (15 Set 2015 às 22:18)

Para mim foi o dia desde que tenho a estação meteorológica com maior acumulado em 24h.


----------



## Nickname (15 Set 2015 às 22:19)

Não me lembro da chuva ter parado um único instante desde as 14h +/-, desde aí tem caído de maneira moderada a forte, sempre regular, sem grandes picos de intensidade.


----------



## Célia Salta (15 Set 2015 às 22:24)

Por aqui choveu certinho todo o dia, fraco a moderado agora acho que é quando esta com mais intensidade, com vento a mistura, que durante todo o dia esteve calmo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2015 às 22:40)

A chuva mais moderada com muito vento,já subiu para os 5.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2015 às 22:58)

Nas estações amadoras a noite segue animada em Tras os Montes:
Bragança soma e segue com 45mm e Chaves com 42mm, Santa Valha em Valpaços está praticamente nos 50mm.

Lá na aldeia a vindima ainda não está feita e se as previsões de bom tempo após esta benção se confirmarem, a uva vai engordar e garantir uma boa colheita!


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Set 2015 às 23:09)

Chove de forma moderada, por vezes intensamente.
O vento faz-se sentir com rajadas por vezes muito fortes.


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Set 2015 às 23:20)

O vento está a aumentar, rajada de 84 Km/h agora mesmo. 

O vento não dá mesmo jeito nenhum aqui para os lados da castanha nesta altura...


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Set 2015 às 23:35)

Parou a chuva e o vento. Tudo calmo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Set 2015 às 23:44)

De momento chuva fraca tocada a vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
No periodo das 22h às 23h o acumulado subiu* 3.07mm.
*
O acumulado total às 23h era* 74.7mm.*


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 00:04)

O dia termina com* 75.7mm*, sendo que na última hora houve apenas um acréscimo de* 1mm.*
Entretanto permanecem as mesmas condições do meu último post.

Dados:http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2015 às 00:18)

vão caindo uns aguaceiros agora sim fortes acompanhados de vento igualmente forte. 
no intervalo dos aguaceiros o vento fica fraco


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Set 2015 às 00:22)

Regressa a chuva, e o vento, de forma gradual.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 00:42)

Chuva forte e maior frequência de rajadas fortes de sul.
Temp. Atual: 18.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 00:45)

Chove torrencialmente, chuva mesmo muito forte!

Curioso que o rain rate da estação do Keipha parece que morreu na praia... Não sobe


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 00:55)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chove torrencialmente, chuva mesmo muito forte!
> 
> Curioso que o rain rate da estação do Keipha parece que morreu na praia... Não sobe



Afinal o rain rate já sobe mas custou, *6.1mm/h.*


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 01:00)

Chuva muito forte, rajadas de vento forte, até faz fumo.
Rain Rate a subir: 7:37mm/h


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 01:06)

Muita chuva a entrar na Beira Alta:


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 01:08)

A última hora terminou com *6.9mm* (mesmo à queima-roupa)*.
*
*Finalmente pode dizer-se que as últimas 6h foram dignas de um **Aviso Amarelo*, desde as 19h à 1h a estação do Keipha registou *30.3mm.
*
Entretanto continua a chover torrencialmente e o rain rate subiu para *9,4mm/h*


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 01:12)

Rain-rate a subir para *10.41mm/h *e água das bermas a transbordar.
*
*


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 01:21)

Já vai abrandando, agora é só chuva forte puxada a vento moderado a forte.
O rain rate máximo foi elevado para *14.48mm/h, e em 20min acumularam-se 5.55mm

Dados da Estação do Keipha: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history*


----------



## Dematos (16 Set 2015 às 01:24)

Tanto ameaçou que começou a chover por volta das 15h, miudinha ora com mais ora com menos intensidade, com 2/3 intervalos pelo meio! 
Neste momento não chove; 18,7°C e o vento sopra moderado a forte!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 01:40)

Acumulados até há quase duas horas atrás (meia-noite):


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 01:49)

Depois de uns 10 min de chuva fraca a moderada, regressa a chuva e vento fortes.
Temp. Atual: 18.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 01:51)

Chuva torrencial e vento forte a fazer de novo fumaça!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 02:10)

Mais uma chuvada torrencial com vento forte

A hora anterior terminou com *9.1mm* e um acumulado total de *16mm*

O evento no geral às 2h levava* 91.7mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 03:15)

Video mal gravado (não pude gravar muito bem porque foi algo repentino e depois a máquina estava a molhar-se, peço também desculpa pelo som de fundo) de 19s do momento em que passou a seguinte zona instável:


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 03:19)

O acumulado das 3h ficou em *8.38mm,* de um total de* 24.38mm .*

Continua a chover forte com um rain rate de *5,59mm/h. *As rajadas de vento forte diminuiram um pouco.

De referir que a pressão já desceu aos *999.89hPa.

O evento às 3h levava um total de 98.56mm .
*

Dados da Estação do Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history)


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 03:45)

Mais um diúvio com vento forte.
Rain rate de *8.38mm/h*


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 03:51)

Vento a tornar-se muito forte. Já houve 2 cortes de energia seguidos.
Chuva fraca agora.


----------



## keipha (16 Set 2015 às 03:53)

Parece ser agora o período mais intenso. Pelo menos a nível de vento e chuva


----------



## keipha (16 Set 2015 às 03:58)

De notar que a temperatura desde sensivelmente as 18:00 mal se alterou estando fixa nos 17°C. O vento continua a soprar forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 04:06)

keipha disse:


> De notar que a temperatura desde sensivelmente as 18:00 mal se alterou estando fixa nos 17°C. O vento continua a soprar forte.



A temperatura desceu ligeiramente com esta frente fria (aqui tenho 17.7ºC). O vento aumentou e os acumulados horários ficaram jeitosinhos. 
Na última hora o acumulado foi de* 8.89mm, *com um acumulado total às *4h* de *33.27mm*
O evento seguia às* 4h* com um total de *108.97mm*


----------



## keipha (16 Set 2015 às 04:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A temperatura desceu ligeiramente com esta frente fria (aqui tenho 17.7ºC). O vento aumentou e os acumulados horários ficaram jeitosinhos. Desde as *00h às 4h* a sua estação já acumulou *26.37mm.*
> 
> Na última hora o acumulado foi de* 8.89mm, *com um acumulado total às *4h* de *33.27mm*
> O evento seguia às* 4h* com um total de *108.97mm*


E ainda não passaram 24h desde que começou a chover, que foi por volta das 07:00 de ontem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 04:18)

keipha disse:


> E ainda não passaram 24h desde que começou a chover, que foi por volta das 07:00 de ontem.



É verdade. Depois de tantas horas seguidas só agora é que parou de chover. O vento ainda se mantem com rajadas fortes. Peço-lhe desculpa por esta gafe  ''Desde as *00h às 4h* a sua estação já acumulou *26.37mm.* ''

Na realidade da 1h às 4h é que acumulou 26.37mm


----------



## keipha (16 Set 2015 às 04:26)

Rajada de 38,5km/h  . a pressão começa lentamente a subir, depois de mais de 24h em queda.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 06:03)

Depois de 2h sem chuva, começa a chover fraco agora. 
Temperatura atual de 17.1°C.

Diria que aquele comboio de células vai gerar chuva forte de novo. faltam 3.63mm para que o aviso amarelo se justifique de novo. Contudo já não há muito tempo, a partir das 7h começa um novo período de 6h.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 06:29)

Já chove bem. Por azar a estação do Keipha está offline. Espero que ele tenha os registos guardados.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 08:38)

Acumulados excepcionais no interior, estamos no verão e este evento foi típico de outono/inverno chuvoso:


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Set 2015 às 08:57)

Bom dia.

Esta noite tivemos muitos estragos aqui na zona, o vento foi fortíssimo de noite.

Tenho a estação sem bateria e durante a noite não tive registo do vento, mas às 2:20 tive uma rajada máxima de *95 Km/h*, tenho a certeza que depois disso tivemos rajadas muito superiores... Mesmo a esta hora ainda temos ventos sustentados entre 60 -70 Km/h.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos:






















Nesta zona a chuva não era urgente para os castanheiros, mas o vento é que não fazia falta nenhuma...


----------



## Nickname (16 Set 2015 às 09:01)

122mm num período de 24horas a meio Setembro, não sei se terá precedentes aqui na zona.
Assim dum momento para o outro, num ano de seca, conseguem-se 10% da precipitação anual. 
Por agora ainda chuvisca de vez em quando.


----------



## Z13 (16 Set 2015 às 09:31)

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com alguma aberta e vestígios da ventania nocturna. Imagem da minha rua:


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Set 2015 às 11:38)

Em Vila Real o dia amanheceu com céu nublado, por vezes com abertas.
Agora a chuva regressou de forma fraca.


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Set 2015 às 12:03)

Previsoes para a tarde pff?


----------



## Nickname (16 Set 2015 às 14:55)

Moimenta da Beira
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...=Feed:+sicnoticias-pais+(Sic+Notícias+-+pais)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2015 às 15:10)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui também ouve rega...toda a noite até pelas 9h da manhã,fraca a moderada e puxada a vento ,o resto do dia,sol e nuvens e continua o vento forte...o dia vai com 15.0 mm de ,com 21.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 12.6ºC / 18.3ºC e 7.0mm de .


----------



## Dematos (16 Set 2015 às 15:18)

Muito vento pela noite e manhã, acordei as 8:20 a ouvir fortes rajadas! Apenas alguns periodos de chuva até ao inicio da manhã! 
A água que caiu ontem apenas penetrou no terreno cerca de 6/7cm, nem se formou poças de água, a terra foi absorvendo tudo! 
Agora, algum vento; pouco nublado; 23,6°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2015 às 17:26)

Boas...a tarde continua ventosa ,com sol e nuvens ,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2015 às 18:38)

Boas...mais nublado e o vento mais calmo,temperatura a descer,com 17.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 19:14)

Abatem-se aguaceiros neste momemento.
Temp. Atual: 16.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 19:21)

Aguaceiros moderados agora, com vento moderado.


----------



## Nickname (16 Set 2015 às 20:48)

Estou deitado na cama, com os pés à janela, para sentir ainda mais este maravilhoso fresco. Infelizmente o meu sensor estragou-se e não sei a temperatura, mas ás 20 horas o windchill era de 7ºC no aeródromo, por aqui devem estar uns 11ºC.
Parece Novembro


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 21:02)

Nickname disse:


> 122mm num período de 24horas a meio Setembro, não sei se terá precedentes aqui na zona.
> Assim dum momento para o outro, num ano de seca, conseguem-se 10% da precipitação anual.
> Por agora ainda chuvisca de vez em quando.



Acumulados até às 18 horas de hoje. Um evento excepcional, talvez mesmo inédito a nível do interior norte e centro pela altura do ano em que ocorreu.







Alguns aguaceiros fracos nas últimas horas, dispersos, já não acumulam significativamente.


----------



## keipha (16 Set 2015 às 21:13)

Nestes dois dias o acumulado na minha estação foi de cerca de 110mm. Levo um total do ano de 445mm. 1/4 deste total corresponde a dois dias. Só por aí já foi algo de surpreendente e excepcional.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2015 às 21:19)

Boas...neste momento vai chuviscando,com 14.6ºC e brisa fresca .


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2015 às 21:19)

boas

dia foi geralmente nublado com aguaceiros fracos e o vento moderado (Nelas)

Durante a madrugada eram umas 3.15h mais ou menos, acordei com a ventania fortíssima, parecia que levava o prédio na frente, já tinha saudades de ouvir o vento a bater no prédio, faz um som metálico esquisito parecido com um uivar.   ja moro aqui há 5 anos e ninguém sabe de onde vem o som quando esta o vento forte. de resto não dei conta de mais nada. 

actualmente  chove bem, com vento fraco. sigo com 14.5ºC


----------



## Nickname (16 Set 2015 às 21:20)

Precisamos de muita chuva para que estas bandas acabem o ano na média, mas 200 e picos mm mensais de Outubro a Dezembro não é impossível.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 21:33)

Chuva forte agora!


----------



## Nickname (16 Set 2015 às 21:40)

Aqui ainda nada...


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2015 às 21:41)

Nickname disse:


> Aqui ainda nada...



Está a chegar a trovoada


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Set 2015 às 21:51)

Não sei não, esta célula nem chuva decente está a trazer. Teve para aí uns 2min a chover forte e passou a chover normalmente. E trovoada parece que é só no litoral...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2015 às 22:05)

Já com céu estrelado ,com 13.5ºC que a mínima do dia,até ao momento .


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2015 às 22:33)

Esta noite... neve ou granizo para a Torre (serra da Estrela) ?  estará vento .... Qual vai ser a sensação em termos de temperatura, tendo em conta a velocidade do vento?

Pronóstico de tiempo en montaña para Serra da Estrela


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 22:49)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta noite... neve ou granizo para a Torre (serra da Estrela) ?  estará vento .... Qual vai ser a sensação em termos de temperatura, tendo em conta a velocidade do vento?



O IPMA prevê 2ºC durante a noite que será a mais fria, ainda com possibilidade de precipitação, dos próximos dias. Se cair algum floco terá que ser mesmo esta noite, mas parece-me difícil, as condições são marginais.


----------



## StormRic (16 Set 2015 às 22:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não sei não, esta célula nem chuva decente está a trazer. Teve para aí uns 2min a chover forte e passou a chover normalmente. E trovoada parece que é só no litoral...



Fazia parte de um aglomerado de células que passou em Aveiro, onde deixou uma DEA, mas progride rapidamente para Leste e perdeu força, está sobre a serra da Estrela nesta altura. Há uma nova célula a chegar a Aveiro mas é pequena. Parece-me que vai ser uma noite calma por aí.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Set 2015 às 22:58)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA prevê 2ºC durante a noite que será a mais fria, ainda com possibilidade de precipitação, dos próximos dias. Se cair algum floco terá que ser mesmo esta noite, mas parece-me difícil, as condições são marginais.




Neste momento *2,7ºC *a descer , mas -2ºC é a temperatura aparente devido ao vento .

Link: http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m






Destaque também para a rajada máxima registada , *117,4 km/h *


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Set 2015 às 23:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Neste momento *2,7ºC *a descer , mas -2ºC é a temperatura aparente devido ao vento .
> 
> Link: http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m
> 
> ...



Nunca vi tanto frio no Verão


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2015 às 03:37)

keipha disse:


> Nestes dois dias o acumulado na minha estação foi de cerca de 110mm. Levo um total do ano de 445mm. 1/4 deste total corresponde a dois dias. Só por aí já foi algo de surpreendente e excepcional.



Deixo aqui o resumo destes 2 dias de evento em 2 tabelas, relativamente à precipitação acumulada com a atribuição dos avisos corretos.









Ps: De referir que a estação não registou tudo creio eu, já que só tem resolução de 0.5mm. Por exemplo no período das 15h às 21h, embora nada a estação tenha acusado, houve alguns aguaceiros moderados mas curtos.

Dados da estação: http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/PO/Tondela.html?MR=1


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2015 às 03:49)

Os aguaceiros que surgiram ao longo do dia de ontem foram pós-frontal do evento. E os de hoje também são?
Por aqui céu muito nublado e 11.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Set 2015 às 04:12)

Aguaceiros moderados, vento fraco e 11.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2015 às 08:27)

Bom dia.

Por aqui já chuviscou pela 8h...vai abrindo e o sol aparecer,com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 12.6ºC / 22.5ºC e 15.0mm de .


----------



## Z13 (17 Set 2015 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

por Bragança céu encoberto, seco, e sensação de frio. A mínima foi de 8,9ºC.

Temperatura actual de *11,9ºC.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2015 às 13:54)

Boas ...sol e nuvens,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2015 às 19:02)

Boas...a tarde foi para limpar ,já com céu limpo e já a correr uma brisa,com 20.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2015 às 21:08)

Boas...tudo calmo ,vai refrescando,com 16.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 21.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2015 às 21:23)

boas

dia de céu muito nublado, diminuindo a nebulosidade ao longo do dia.  aguaceiros fracos durante a manha.
esteve frio de manha, tal como o dia também não aqueceu muito.

actualmente está pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 15.1ºC 87% humidade

temperaturas : 12.4ºC mínima  \  23.9ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2015 às 22:15)

Uma ligeira brisa de NWN e com 15.4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 01:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Deixo aqui o resumo destes 2 dias de evento em 2 tabelas, relativamente à precipitação acumulada com a atribuição dos avisos corretos.



 bom trabalho! Este registo deve ser posto no seguimento climatológico. É um acumulado que quase seguramente constitui um valor excepcional para essa zona. Nos registos de que disponho, publicações do INMG, e pelos anuários parece-me que nunca houve uma estação em Tondela, a mais perto é em Nelas. O valor é extremamente elevado e isso tem a ver com estar mais perto do Caramulo do que Nelas que acumulou 84,7 mm. Portanto esse registo é o que há de mais aproximado do Caramulo e vem na mesma linha dos acumulados de Viseu.

Nas Normais de 1931-60 a estação do Caramulo apresenta um máximo diário de* 99,4 mm* para Setembro. Ora com Molelos/Tondela a registarem esses *100,7 mm* nas 24 horas (até às 9h) é de esperar que lá em cima, altitude 810 m, tenha chovido bastante mais.



Mr. Neves disse:


> E os de hoje também são?



Sim, ainda é a corrente do pós-frontal.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Set 2015 às 02:50)

StormRic disse:


> bom trabalho! Este registo deve ser posto no seguimento climatológico. É um acumulado que quase seguramente constitui um valor excepcional para essa zona. Nos registos de que disponho, publicações do INMG, e pelos anuários parece-me que nunca houve uma estação em Tondela, a mais perto é em Nelas. O valor é extremamente elevado e isso tem a ver com estar mais perto do Caramulo do que Nelas que acumulou 84,7 mm. Portanto esse registo é o que há de mais aproximado do Caramulo e vem na mesma linha dos acumulados de Viseu.
> 
> Nas Normais de 1931-60 a estação do Caramulo apresenta um máximo diário de* 99,4 mm* para Setembro. Ora com Molelos/Tondela a registarem esses *100,7 mm* nas 24 horas (até às 9h) é de esperar que lá em cima, altitude 810 m, tenha chovido bastante mais.
> 
> Sim, ainda é a corrente do pós-frontal.



Obrigado StormRic, lá colocarei as tabelas no seguimento climatológico. De facto é mesmo uma pena que o IPMA não se apresse a reparar a estação do Caramulo. Mas estou também crente que estes acumulados sejam históricos, muito embora não tenha dados das últimas grandes tempestades (Gong e Stephanie), talvez a Gong tenha tido valores idênticos, só não sei se foram em 24h. Reparei que se enganou a digitar o valor acumulado em 24h que foi de *109.07mm*, a estação do Keipha só começou a acumular às 7:19h de dia 15, muito embora tivesse começado a chuviscar à roda das 5:36h.

Vou ainda editar a última tabela, porque uma vez que os aguaceiros de ontem pertencem ao evento, o acumulado total sobe para *114.07mm.
*
Entretanto olhar para as próximas 240h do GFS é um pesadelo secante... Nem uma gotinha. Espero que ainda hajam alterações, porque a distância temporal é elevada.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 03:38)

StormRic disse:


> *100,7 mm* nas 24 horas (até às 9h)





Mr. Neves disse:


> valor acumulado em 24h que foi de *109.07mm*



Ambos os valores estão correctos, mas para efeitos de comparação com máximos climatológicos, registados por exemplo nas Normais, tem de ser tomado o total padrão das 9h às 9h. Assim perdem-se, para este efeito, os 2,0+6,4 mm das duas primeiras horas de acumulado no dia 15 (7h-8h e 8h-9h) e como nestas horas do dia 16 o acumulado é nulo, os 109,1 mm (arredondados) ficam realmente diminuídos, 109,1 - 8,4 = 100,7 mm.
Este é um problema com que eu sempre me debati e defendi que a partir da altura em que começaram a ser feitos registos horários com as estações automáticas (antes era recolhido e medido o balde do udómetro todos os dias às 9h pelo observador meteorologista), a busca dos máximos em 24 horas devia tornar-se flutuante e não ficar restrita ao antigo período padrão das 9h às 9h. Muitos valores bem mais altos do que os registados oficialmente ficaram na sombra em detrimento dos eventos que, por mero acaso, acertavam em cheio no período padrão. No caso extremo, como exemplo, um evento de 100 mm se teve o "azar" de começar às 21h e terminar às 21h, distribuindo-se de forma idêntica pelas duas metades deste intervalo de tempo, ficará registado como um máximo diário de apenas 50 mm e, portanto, irrelevante.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Set 2015 às 04:24)

StormRic disse:


> Ambos os valores estão correctos, mas para efeitos de comparação com máximos climatológicos, registados por exemplo nas Normais, tem de ser tomado o total padrão das 9h às 9h. Assim perdem-se, para este efeito, os 2,0+6,4 mm das duas primeiras horas de acumulado no dia 15 (7h-8h e 8h-9h) e como nestas horas do dia 16 o acumulado é nulo, os 109,1 mm (arredondados) ficam realmente diminuídos, 109,1 - 8,4 = 100,7 mm.
> Este é um problema com que eu sempre me debati e defendi que a partir da altura em que começaram a ser feitos registos horários com as estações automáticas (antes era recolhido e medido o balde do udómetro todos os dias às 9h pelo observador meteorologista), a busca dos máximos em 24 horas devia tornar-se flutuante e não ficar restrita ao antigo período padrão das 9h às 9h. Muitos valores bem mais altos do que os registados oficialmente ficaram na sombra em detrimento dos eventos que, por mero acaso, acertavam em cheio no período padrão. No caso extremo, como exemplo, um evento de 100 mm se teve o "azar" de começar às 21h e terminar às 21h, distribuindo-se de forma idêntica pelas duas metades deste intervalo de tempo, ficará registado como um máximo diário de apenas 50 mm e, portanto, irrelevante.



Então peço desculpa pela insinuação. Estava por fora destes pormenores da climatologia. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Mas de facto não sei de que estão à espera para rever essa política das 9h às 9h. Assim vão perder-se valores importantes e vai-se menosprezar dados eventos.


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2015 às 04:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Então peço desculpa pela insinuação. Estava por fora destes pormenores da climatologia. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento



Ora essa, não há nada que pedir desculpa  , engano-me tantas vezes, agradeço todos os reparos até. O processo que foi usado para os 109,07 é efectivamente o mais lógico e correcto, que bem queríamos fosse usado oficialmente. Para manter a continuidade com o antigo método podiam nos registos oficiais passar a referir ambos os valores. Hoje em dia é tudo automático, não dá trabalho nenhum extra apresentar as duas maneiras.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2015 às 12:06)

Bom dia .

Depois de quatro dias agitados...voltamos aos dias de verão ,e está com ideias de aquecer  para os próximos dias,hoje já...com céu limpo e sol bem quente,ainda com 21.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2015 às 13:14)

Boas...vai subindo ,com 23.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2015 às 14:49)

Boas ...a máxima é de 25.0ºC,está a quase a chegar,vai nos 24.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2015 às 16:56)

Boas...já passou a máxima prevista ,com 25.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (18 Set 2015 às 16:57)

Por Bragança o dia amanheceu fresco, a mínima desceu aos *4,7ºC*

Neste momento temos o céu limpo e uns agradáveis *23,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2015 às 18:51)

Boas...fim de tarde calma,nada se mexe ,sol ainda quente,com 24.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2015 às 19:48)

Sem vento...temperatura a descer bem ,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Set 2015 às 21:35)

Boas...sem vento a temperatura desceu até aos 18.5ºC,com a chegada do vento de N,inverteu a marcha,subiu para os 20.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 25.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Set 2015 às 21:45)

Mínima de 7.1ºC e dia de céu limpo. Atualmente 15.3ºC e céu estrelado.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Set 2015 às 21:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo com nevoeiro nas zonas baixas junto do rio. 
actualmente estou em Gouveia está tudo calmo, não tenho o sensor ligado mas segundo o telemóvel estão 15ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2015 às 10:17)

Bom dia .

Parece vir por ai mais uns dias ...hoje já será um dia mais ,céu limpo e ainda algum vento,com 21.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (19 Set 2015 às 11:43)

18.9°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2015 às 12:03)

Boas...vai aquecendo ,com 24.3ºC...voltamos ao sol de verão ,bem quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2015 às 15:31)

Boas ...está mesmo quente  e seco,o sol lá fora,fica-se ,com 28.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2015 às 17:50)

Boas ...lá fora nada se mexe ,na rua ainda vai aquecendo,com 29.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2015 às 19:24)

Boas...por aqui ainda cheira a verão,lá fora com 26.6ºC ...e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 29.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2015 às 23:24)

Boas...vento fraco de NNE,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (20 Set 2015 às 11:16)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 20.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2015 às 11:17)

Bom dia .

Voltamos ao tempo  e seco...continua tudo a meter dó ,é só secura ,vai subindo a temperatura e sol até deixa uma pessoa ,com 25.0ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2015 às 12:14)

Nada se mexe ,lá fora,só se vê o mercúrio a mexer ,com 26.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2015 às 17:15)

Boas...o pessoal do interior deve andar nas vindimas ...está fraco,lá fora escalda,cheguei agora da rua e até venho a zenir  do sol...o gajo não têm emenda ,com 30.9ºC  e vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2015 às 19:33)

Boas...parece que ainda é verão ...ainda 27.2ºC...um sufoco a esta hora .


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2015 às 21:56)

boas

ontem por Gouveia o dia até foi quentinho, mas com vento fraco durante a madrugada. 

hoje ainda foi mas quente mas não tenho dados.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Set 2015 às 21:56)

actualmente por Santa Comba está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 20.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2015 às 22:19)

Boas...com o vento de N...ainda a manter a temperatura em alta ,está mesmo uma noite de verão ,ainda 23.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC /31.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2015 às 10:08)

Bom dia.
Mais uma semana a levar com ar quente ...não chega já ,ar seco e o sol a meter impressão ,com 23.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2015 às 13:26)

Boas ...o gajo lá de cima já está ao ataque ,já não há paciência ,lá fora já uns brutos 29.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2015 às 15:50)

Boas...mais quente ,com 31.1ºC e ar seco ,vento a querer virar para WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2015 às 19:02)

Boas...mais um dia quente e seco ,hoje o vento de NW presente ,já vai varrendo o ar quente ,,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2015 às 21:10)

Boas...hoje a brisa está ligada ,bem que sabe o ar mais fresco ,com 21.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 31.3ºC .


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 22:17)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 31.3ºC



Já vai no quinto mês de verão nessa zona da Beira Baixa. 
Acredito que já nem possam ouvir falar em mais verão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2015 às 10:23)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia a contar para a seca ,ambiente na rua por enquanto algum fresco...noite mais fresca,ainda 19.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2015 às 11:45)

Boas ...temperatura a subir...hoje com modos ,com 22.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2015 às 13:24)

Vai subindo...com 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2015 às 15:28)

Boa tarde .

Uma leve brisa de WNW...faz toda a diferença ,com 27.1ºC...há sombra sente-se algum fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2015 às 18:51)

Boas...por aqui se goza a ultima tarde de verão ,no calendário ,parece que os modelos,não nos dão esperança,já me dói o pescoço de não tirar os olhos do céu  ,para os próximos dias continuação da secura,lá fora a brisa já presente e vai refrescando o ambiente ,com 23.1ºC...é o que vale


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2015 às 21:51)

Boas...a brisa mais fraca,ambiente fresco,com 17.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 27.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2015 às 10:17)

Bom dia .

O outono vai começar seco e quente ...a manhã ainda fresca ,com 20.4ºC e vento de NNE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2015 às 11:50)

Boas...o vento enfraqueceu e está a começar a virar para SSW,ambiente na rua vai aquecendo,com 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2015 às 13:05)

Boas...não falha ,já vai nos 26.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2015 às 14:36)

Mais quente...com 28.8ºC  e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2015 às 17:32)

Boas...nada se mexe ,com 29.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2015 às 19:36)

Boas...a primeira tarde outono termina,céu limpo e vento fraco de N...tarde ,ainda 26.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2015 às 21:19)

boas

por aqui tem estado sempre igual, sol, com o nevoeiro matinal junto do rio. de manha está frio, de tarde está calor. vento esteve frio durante a manha 

actualmente está limpo, sem vento e com 18.5ºC 

temperaturas:  12.4ºC mínima  \  27.5ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2015 às 21:26)

Boas...o vento de N aumentar,com 23.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 29.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2015 às 08:20)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 18.6ºC...mais um dia que vai ser quente e seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2015 às 11:44)

Boas...continuação da secura total ,com 25.5ºC...sol quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2015 às 13:12)

Vai ficando quente...com 27.8ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2015 às 14:49)

Boas...mais ,com 29.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2015 às 19:56)

Boas...mais uma tarde  e um dia seco ,lá fora nada se mexe ,com 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2015 às 21:15)

Boas...continua tudo calmo,sem vento ,com 23.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 30.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2015 às 08:23)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de seca e ,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2015 às 11:17)

Boas...nuvens altas a servir de peneira ao sol ,vento muito fraco,vai aquecendo ,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2015 às 12:28)

Boas...hoje dão 31.0ºC  para aqui,vai a caminho,com 26.8ºC e sol abrasador .


----------



## Z13 (25 Set 2015 às 14:24)

Por Bragança vivemos dias de "meia estação", com grandes amplitudes térmicas. Hoje, com mínima de 9,2ºC e máxima actual de 29,6ºC já levamos uma amplitude térmica superior a* 20º Celsius*...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2015 às 14:48)

Boas...a encomenda da tarde está a chegar ,com 30.2ºC e ar seco e .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2015 às 17:37)

Boas...algumas nuvens no horizonte...nada se mexe ,com 30.0ºC .


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2015 às 18:13)

Algumas nuvens altas e um débil halo solar, esta tarde.






Os efeitos da chuvada deste último episódio. A relva já começa a rebentar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2015 às 19:53)

Boas...fim de tarde calmo,sem vento ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2015 às 20:39)

Boas...já com algum vento de NWN,com 23.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 30.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Set 2015 às 20:41)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado por nuvens altas, praticamente não houve vento. 
actualmente não há alterações sigo com 20.6ºC 

temperaturas: 13.1ºC mínima  \  29.0ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2015 às 22:36)

Brisa fraca de NWN,com 22.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2015 às 10:32)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia quente e seco ,com 24.3ºC e o sol...a chegar cá em baixo em brasa ,nunca mais muda de figura .


----------



## Serrano (26 Set 2015 às 11:04)

20.6°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2015 às 12:56)

Boas ...sol a abrasar ,que sufoco ,com 29.3ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Set 2015 às 13:09)

Estão a aparecer umas nuvens tipo cúmulo, a sul, logo acima do horizonte. De resto tudo limpinho, o sol está quente, nem corre o ar!


----------



## s2ug (26 Set 2015 às 13:38)

Trovoada na Serra mesmo por cima de Manteigas ate ao covão da Ponte, ja cairam alguns relampagos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Set 2015 às 13:53)

Céu bem escuro sobre a Serra da Estrela 







Olhando para as imagens da Webcam parece que choveu em Manteigas

Radar:


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Set 2015 às 14:15)

Nuvens interessantes a formarem-se venha ela...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2015 às 14:43)

Boas...mais ,nuvens no horizonte em volta ,com 30.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2015 às 16:11)

Boas...muito ,muita nuvem,em volta ,vamos esperar para que lado que elas viram ,com 31.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 17:38)

Actividade eléctrica na encosta NO da Estrela e Mondego:






Célula com bom desenvolvimento sobre Fornos de Algodres.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 17:44)

Célula a sul de Castelo Branco progride lentamente para norte, está entre Ródão e Malpica.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 17:49)

Os detectores do IPMA não estão a apanhar tudo:






Além desta o Blitz já detectou outras quatro.

Nova célula com actividade na fronteira de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 18:10)

Linha de células F.C.Rodrigo/Ciudad Rodrigo está potente mas não se mexe dali:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2015 às 18:16)

Boas,com sol e seca...mesmo por cima de mim,já se fez sentir meia dúzia deles ,com 28.9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 18:27)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,com sol e seca...mesmo por cima de mim,já se fez sentir meia dúzia deles ,com 28.9ºC.



Não foi a célula que vinha do Tejo mas uma que nasceu rapidamente aí mesmo:









Pelo menos 5 descargas (o IPMA não as apanha todas):


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2015 às 18:29)

Continua ,alguns pingos puxados pelo vento,temperatura a descer,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 18:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Continua ,alguns pingos puxados pelo vento,temperatura a descer,com 27.0ºC.



Agora o IPMA já registou mais. Esta foi a mais forte registada:






O Blitz já conta sete.


----------



## Savn (26 Set 2015 às 21:14)

Estava de visita à Torre, na Serra da Estrela quando se deu uns 3 trovões.. Começou a chuviscar uns pingos grossos enquanto la estive.. Depois na já na descida para Manteigas, estava a chover bem..


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 21:20)

Savn disse:


> Estava de visita à Torre, na Serra da Estrela quando se deu uns 3 trovões.. Começou a chuviscar uns pingos grossos enquanto la estive.. Depois na já na descida para Manteigas, estava a chover bem..



A que horas foram esses trovões? Terá sido por volta das 17h30?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2015 às 22:31)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 23.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 31.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2015 às 10:31)

Bom dia .

Lá fora já está um perigo sol muito quente ...nunca mais se safo do gajo ,já vai nos 26.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (27 Set 2015 às 11:04)

Também brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 20.1°C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2015 às 13:01)

Cordilheira central já forma nuvens, andam ali umas na Estrela 






Webcam Covilhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2015 às 13:03)

Boas...muito sol doentio ....abrasar ,com 29.0ºC e ar seco e quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2015 às 13:40)

Mais sufoco ,com 30.6ºC...até estala .


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2015 às 15:07)

Boa tarde. Os dias têm sido tão monótonos e com céu limpo que nem me tem apetecido vir aqui colocar relatos. O dia de ontem foi mais um entediante dia de céu pouco nublado, surgiu apenas uma cumulus congestus esguia que se desfez '' num abrir e piscar de olhos''. Contudo o aspeto do céu na sexta-feira foi mais interessante, com direito direito a sundog no poente, deixo os apontamentos (entretanto para não sobrecarregar o seguimento de fotos, deixei mais alguns apontamentos do Sundog neste tópico(http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/fenomenos-opticos-atmosfericos.4477/page-11#post-509859) :


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2015 às 15:13)

Algumas nuvens a fazer sombra ,com 30.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2015 às 16:20)

Boas...as nuvens inofensivas continuam a fazer sombra ,com 30.1ºC...temperatura estabilizada .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2015 às 18:02)

Boas...vento de WNW,seja bem aparecido ,andava fugido já alguns dias,as nuvens foram-se ,com 29.8ºC...a descer.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2015 às 18:31)

Células que nascem deste lado da fronteira das Beiras e se deslocam para sueste, em Aldeia Velha, Penamacor e Rosmaninhal:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2015 às 20:02)

Boas...finalmente algum ar mais fresco na rua ,com 25.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Set 2015 às 20:52)

boas

dia de sol com o habitual nevoeiro pela manha, no sábado o esteve nublado com boas formações, mas apenas junto da Estrela. 
não houve vento
actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 19.4ºC 

temperaturas: 13.7ºC mínima  \  26.6ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2015 às 21:37)

Boas...o vento de NW abrandou bastante,noite de lua grande ,com 22.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.6ºC / 31.1ºC .


----------



## Savn (27 Set 2015 às 22:28)

StormRic disse:


> A que horas foram esses trovões? Terá sido por volta das 17h30?



Foi entre as 15h30 e as 16h..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2015 às 14:02)

Boas...mais um dia  e seco...nunca mais acaba a secura ,com 27.7ºC .


----------



## Thomar (28 Set 2015 às 16:33)

Entretanto no distrito da Guarda já há precipitação e descargas eléctricas ao pé das localidades de Pousada e Gagos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 16:39)

Thomar disse:


> Entretanto no distrito da Guarda já há precipitação e descargas eléctricas ao pé das localidades de Pousada e Gagos.









Penso que é a que está no canto superior esquerdo da webcam em Manteigas:


----------



## keipha (28 Set 2015 às 17:37)

Neste momento para E vista de Tondela


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Set 2015 às 18:27)

Célula muito forte junto a Viseu. neste momento a bigorna tem já mammatus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Set 2015 às 18:34)

Boas fotos @keipha e @Mr. Neves !!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Set 2015 às 19:00)

Bigorna muito extensa neste momento, abrange já todo o Caramulo Norte, contudo já está a enfraquecer.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Set 2015 às 19:15)

cheguei agora a casa, está a trovejar para os lados de Mortágua trovoes bem audíveis mas muito espaçados. já a vinha a ver desde Nelas, pena não ter tido bateria no telemóvel para tirar algumas fotos.


----------



## keipha (28 Set 2015 às 19:16)

Vista para sul. Deve ser esta que está em Mortagua


----------



## keipha (28 Set 2015 às 19:37)

Aqui está ela em grande plano. Tem actividade electrica


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Set 2015 às 21:11)

Célula bem pequenina, mas fez barulho  já tinha saudades de ouvir trovoada . estava dentro do lidl em Santa Comba a comprar pão e ouviu-se bem. mas so ouvi uns 4 depois cheguei a casa pronto... estava encostada a Santa Comba mas o grosso andava para os lados de Mortágua não choveu na cidade.

actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 21.7ºC.

temperaturas:   13.1ºC mínima  \  29.0ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2015 às 22:06)

Boas...mais um dia de muita nuvem,mas só para a fotografia ,mais um dia quente e seco ,com 20.4ºC e nada se mexe.

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 28.5ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Set 2015 às 22:27)

A célula a sul de Santa Comba Dão que proporcionou um belo espetáculo de raios intra-nuvem (os quais não tive oportunidade de apanhar). Será que amanhã há melhores condições para mais festa? Pelo menos CAPE parece aumentar já os outros parâmetros...


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 03:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A célula a sul de Santa Comba Dão





keipha disse:


> Neste momento para E vista de Tondela





Mr. Neves disse:


> Célula muito forte junto a Viseu





Mr. Neves disse:


> Bigorna muito extensa neste momento





keipha disse:


> Deve ser esta que está em Mortagua





keipha disse:


> Aqui está ela em grande plano. Tem actividade electrica


Desculpem lá o _spam_ de citações, mas...  imagens espectaculares!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2015 às 10:22)

Bom dia .

Algumas nuvens a virem de Sul,com 21.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 11:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A célula a sul de Santa Comba Dão que proporcionou um belo espetáculo de raios intra-nuvem (os quais não tive oportunidade de apanhar). Será que amanhã há melhores condições para mais festa? Pelo menos CAPE parece aumentar já os outros parâmetros...


Espetaculares! Que belas cores!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2015 às 13:07)

Boas...bom ambiente para se andar na rua...até que enfim ,o gajo de lá cima não chateia ,com 23.9ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2015 às 14:07)

Sistema central... acentuada instabilidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2015 às 14:18)

Boas,sol e poucas nuvens...no horizonte a NNE,belas torres ,com 24.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Set 2015 às 15:04)

Células a norte de Viseu


----------



## pedro303 (29 Set 2015 às 15:35)

chove torrencial em abraveses, viseu com uns roncos pelo meio


----------



## keipha (29 Set 2015 às 15:47)

Em Torredeita começa também a chover  forte, com vento e trovoada á mistura


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 16:24)

pedro303 disse:


> chove torrencial em abraveses, viseu com uns roncos pelo meio





keipha disse:


> Em Torredeita começa também a chover  forte, com vento e trovoada á mistura



Grupo de células potente na área de Viseu:






Movimento para Sul-sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 16:26)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Células a norte de Viseu



 vão chegar a Tondela.


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2015 às 16:26)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Set 2015 às 16:27)

Em Viseu deve ter caído feio.


----------



## pedro_cvl (29 Set 2015 às 16:50)

Boas. Por aqui a minha estação la foi detectando a trovoada  para ja nao chove


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 16:50)

*9,5 mm* em Fajão, Pampilhosa da Serra, das 13h às 14h. Células que depois formaram o grupo de Oleiros:






A chegar à Sertã.


----------



## keipha (29 Set 2015 às 16:59)

Em Viseu a situação foi muito má. Muitas inundações e vias interrompidas. Não se conseguia andar de carro na cidade.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 17:10)

keipha disse:


> Em Viseu a situação foi muito má. Muitas inundações e vias interrompidas. Não se conseguia andar de carro na cidade.



*26,4 mm* em uma hora!


----------



## Pesodaregua (29 Set 2015 às 17:19)

Trovoadas fortes na Régua


----------



## Paulo H (29 Set 2015 às 17:33)

Já se ouviram 2 ou 3 trovões e o vento começa a puxar. Céu nublado e completamente negro a vir da Gardunha a norte.


----------



## pedro303 (29 Set 2015 às 17:35)

Agora está calmo, embora com muitos relâmpagos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2015 às 17:36)

Boas...ela já anda ai ,chuva nada,vento...algum ,nuvens...muitas,agora vamos esperar ,com 23.0ºC...a descer.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Set 2015 às 17:49)

Aqui foi só ameaça de trovoada. Viram-se relâmpagos à distância e ouviram-se vários trovões. Mais de resto a potente célula que passou por Viseu desfez-se às portas de Tondela, deixando alguns aguaceiros, como neste momento.


----------



## cm3pt (29 Set 2015 às 17:50)

Eles andam por ai..e bem...olha Peso da Régua


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2015 às 17:55)

Situação complicada em Viseu, fotos de Magda Silva

http://josemiguelsilvajornalista.blogspot.pt/2015/09/temporal-causa-grandes-inundacoes-e.html


----------



## Paulo H (29 Set 2015 às 17:55)

Interessante..

Ao visualizar as imagens de radar das 16H10 às 16h40, aparece uma mancha rosa avermelhada, sem precipitação em C. Branco. Provavelmente, formou-se a sul da cidade e segue para sul! ;D


----------



## Pek (29 Set 2015 às 18:06)

Bonita imagen






Creciendo de nuevo


----------



## invent (29 Set 2015 às 18:08)

Aqui tem estado quase a tarde toda a chover, muita da chuva tem sido chuva forte com pingas bem grossas.
Houve também uma altura em que trovejou muito.
O mais engraçado é que tenho estado quase sempre no limite desta espécie de célula estacionária.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 18:12)

Situação de descargas nas últimas duas horas:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2015 às 18:16)

Ela continua ...mas sem chuva,e a vê-la a meia dúzia de Km daqui para sul,deve estar a chover bem por lá,a cortina de chuva bem escura e tapada ,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (29 Set 2015 às 18:45)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Ela continua ...mas sem chuva,e a vê-la a meia dúzia de Km daqui para sul,deve estar a chover bem por lá,a cortina de chuva bem escura e tapada ,com 21.2ºC.



Segundo um post no facebook num grupo do face existem 1 incêndio em castelo branco e um em Vila Velha de Ródão causados por relâmpagos


----------



## keipha (29 Set 2015 às 18:53)

Está em curso um incêndio em santa Comba Dão em que a causa deve ter sido a trovoada. Aparece uma descarga no blitzortung na altura de início do mesmo.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2015 às 19:06)

boas

por Nelas foi o festival entre as 17h e as 18h relâmpagos bem potentes e roncos bem fortes ouvia-se dentro da fabrica mesmo com o barulho das maquinas, infelizmente estive a trabalhar, houve uns micro-cortes de energia, enquanto reiniciavam os sistemas, dava para ir ver á rua o que se passava. estava negro para a estrela.agora para as 18h já se tinha afastado. choveu pouco em nelas, vim todo o IC12 com alguma chuva. 

agora aqui em Santa Comba, confirmo o incêndio são Vários  mas pequeninos, o heli já tratou deles, o meu vizinho disse que caíram uns 4 raios naquela zona, e entre as aldeias Granjal e Gestosa, chuva aqui nem vê-la

esta aqui uma foto da situação actual.(ve-se algum fuma em baixo) a foto não e grande coisa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2015 às 19:35)

Boas...em quatro dias,foram duas trovoadas secas ,a sul continua escuro,quase sem vento e com 21.0ºC.


----------



## keipha (29 Set 2015 às 19:35)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> por Nelas foi o festival entre as 17h e as 18h relâmpagos bem potentes e roncos bem fortes ouvia-se dentro da fabrica mesmo com o barulho das maquinas, infelizmente estive a trabalhar, houve uns micro-cortes de energia, enquanto reiniciavam os sistemas, dava para ir ver á rua o que se passava. estava negro para a estrela.agora para as 18h já se tinha afastado. choveu pouco em nelas, vim todo o IC12 com alguma chuva.
> 
> ...


E estiveram destacados também os dois dromadair estacionados no aeródromo de Viseu. Valeu a intervenção inicial bem musculada


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2015 às 19:36)

Por aqui apenas deu para ver as células ao longe, mas já não foi mau.
Para SW.





Para oeste.


----------



## baojoao (29 Set 2015 às 19:41)

Aqui ainda choveu bem(ia com 6 mm, por volta das 18:00 num daqueles aparelhos velhos não digitais). A trovoada que afetou Viseu aqui não foi tão forte mas ouviu-se e viu-se relampejar durante muito tempo. Depois existiu uma acalmia e voltou a trovejar, desta feita mais para os lados Mangualde/Nelas. Nesta segunda vez existiram algumas falhas de energia, mas quase não choveu e a trovoado não esteve tão forte como da primeira vez


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Set 2015 às 19:47)

Foi o caos no centro da cidade. A Alberto Sampaio parecia um rio. Às 19h, quando saí do trabalho, parecia que nada tinha acontecido, com excepção dos amontoados de folhas em alguns sítios, levadas pela chuva torrencial.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2015 às 21:09)

*Cidade de Viseu alagada em meia hora*

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/cidade-de-viseu-alagada-em-meia-hora_v862154


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2015 às 21:38)

keipha disse:


> E estiveram destacados também os dois dromadair estacionados no aeródromo de Viseu. Valeu a intervenção inicial bem musculada



Sim também os vi, principalmente a passar em cima do IC12, não sabia o nome daquilo...  mas este telemóvel e uma treta para fotos


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Set 2015 às 21:40)

Agora actualmente está tudo calmo, céu praticamente limpo, sem vento e sigo com 17.5ºC 

temperaturas: 13.3ºC mínima  \  27.4ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2015 às 21:46)

Boas...tudo calmo,ligeira brisa de NW,ambiente mais fresco hoje,com 18.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 26.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 21:59)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Foi o caos no centro da cidade. A Alberto Sampaio parecia um rio. Às 19h, quando saí do trabalho, parecia que nada tinha acontecido, com excepção dos amontoados de folhas em alguns sítios, levadas pela chuva torrencial.





Orion disse:


> *Cidade de Viseu alagada em meia hora*
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/cidade-de-viseu-alagada-em-meia-hora_v862154



Penso que a estação do IPMA, com 26,4 mm, não estava mesmo na área de maior intensidade. Os efeitos visíveis nos relatos e reportagens indicam mais do que 26 mm numa hora, Viseu não é Lisboa, está habituada a mais chuva.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Set 2015 às 22:12)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que a estação do IPMA, com 26,4 mm, não estava mesmo na área de maior intensidade. Os efeitos visíveis nos relatos e reportagens indicam mais do que 26 mm numa hora, Viseu não é Lisboa, está habituada a mais chuva.



Apesar de estar longe de ser perita na matéria, não me parece que, onde eu me encontrava, 26mm numa hora causassem o que vi. Esse era o registo da estação da cidade (que fica junto à escola agrária, julgo) ou do aeródromo?


----------



## keipha (29 Set 2015 às 22:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Apesar de estar longe de ser perita na matéria, não me parece que, onde eu me encontrava, 26mm numa hora causassem o que vi. Esse era o registo da estação da cidade (que fica junto à escola agrária, julgo) ou do aeródromo?


Escola agrária. Viseu cidade é lá.


----------



## keipha (29 Set 2015 às 22:17)

StormRic disse:


> Penso que a estação do IPMA, com 26,4 mm, não estava mesmo na área de maior intensidade. Os efeitos visíveis nos relatos e reportagens indicam mais do que 26 mm numa hora, Viseu não é Lisboa, está habituada a mais chuva.


Correcto. A estação do IPMA está localizada na zona E da cidade. Mas pelos fotos e relatos o pior foi mesmo a NE-N e centro da cidade.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2015 às 22:17)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Apesar de estar longe de ser perita na matéria, não me parece que, onde eu me encontrava, 26mm numa hora causassem o que vi. Esse era o registo da estação da cidade (que fica junto à escola agrária, julgo) ou do aeródromo?



É o da estação junto à escola agrária. O aeródromo teve um valor insignificante, o que mostra a enorme variação espacial da chuva neste evento, logo só por um grande acaso a estação terá ficado situada no local de máxima intensidade.
O pico terá sido bem superior aos 30mm.


----------



## keipha (29 Set 2015 às 22:20)

StormRic disse:


> É o da estação junto à escola agrária. O aeródromo teve um valor insignificante, o que mostra a enorme variação espacial da chuva neste evento, logo só por um grande acaso a estação terá ficado situada no local de máxima intensidade.
> O pico terá sido bem superior aos 30mm.


Tenho também relatos de episódios de granizo em redor da cidade e alguns locais do distrito. Não esperava nada disto hoje. Aliás nem acreditava assim em tanta instabilidade. Pensei que mais uma vez ia passar tudo ao lado, mas afinal desta vez Viseu foi o epicentro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Set 2015 às 22:32)

keipha disse:


> Escola agrária. Viseu cidade é lá.





StormRic disse:


> É o da estação junto à escola agrária. O aeródromo teve um valor insignificante, o que mostra a enorme variação espacial da chuva neste evento, logo só por um grande acaso a estação terá ficado situada no local de máxima intensidade.
> O pico terá sido bem superior aos 30mm.



Obrigada. 
Sinceramente, estava na Pastelaria Leão durante toda a intempérie, e quase apostava que foi bastante mais do que esse valor registado o que caiu.


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Set 2015 às 22:50)

Viseu esta tarde.


----------



## Dematos (30 Set 2015 às 01:24)

Boa chuvada por aqui, entre as 18:30 e as 20:00; com alguma trovoada a este com 2/3 fortes trovoes! A partir das 17h as nuvens foram crescendo deslocando-se de norte para sul! 
Neste momento, céu limpo, 17,8°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baojoao (30 Set 2015 às 09:16)

Hoje há possibilidade de trovoada?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2015 às 10:06)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia a contar para a seca ...isto é que vai uma crise ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 19.2ºC...por enquanto ainda está bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2015 às 13:31)

Boas...mais nuvens ,com 25.0ºC e algum vento.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2015 às 19:37)

baojoao disse:


> Hoje há possibilidade de trovoada?



Havia possibilidade prevista, mas em muito menor escala do que ontem.

Esta terá sido a única que ocorreu em todo o território, registada pelo IPMA. Poucas mas potentes as descargas que caíram em torno de Aldeia Nova, perto de Almeida:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2015 às 19:39)

Boas...fim de tarde,mais parecido com outono...só falta a chuva,este mês já não chove mais ,céu pouco nublado,com 22.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Set 2015 às 20:25)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu praticamente limpo, com algum vento da parte da tarde. 
actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 18.7ºC

temperaturas: 11.8ºC mínima  \  25.3ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2015 às 22:31)

Boas...ligeira brisa,com 18.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.3ºC / 26.3ºC.


----------



## cm3pt (14 Set 2018 às 12:22)

Boas, já tenho estação meteorológica
OneConcept

Começo com um momento "quentinho" qb .


----------



## cm3pt (14 Set 2018 às 12:30)

Já agora...está disponível no Weather Underground. 

https://www.wunderground.com/weather/pws:IVILAREA10


----------

